# My cat got away



## Dalia

Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
I am so sad...


----------



## WillowTree

You know, I read on Facebook that if you set their litter box outside they can smell it from five miles away and find their way home! Worth a shot. I hope you find her.


----------



## Michelle420

Dalia said:


> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...



How long has she been gone?


----------



## Dalia

_You know, I read on Facebook that if you set their litter box outside they can smell it from five miles away and find their way home! Worth a shot. I hope you find her._

Thank a lot, i did not know that, i will try for sure, i miss her so much, i adore my cat.


----------



## depotoo

So sorry, dalia. How old is she?


----------



## Dalia

drifter said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long has she been gone?
Click to expand...

Since this morning.


----------



## Dalia

depotoo said:


> So sorry, dalia. How old is she?


8 years old


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Hope you find your baby and if and when don't be too angry...


----------



## eagle1462010

Put the cat litter outside out of the weather.

The cat can smell it miles away..... I know that sounds crazy......but try it.


----------



## depotoo

I hope she returns soon.  Ours would stray over night every once in awhile and then there he was at the door again.





Dalia said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry, dalia. How old is she?
> 
> 
> 
> 8 years old
Click to expand...


----------



## Michelle420

Dalia said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long has she been gone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since this morning.
Click to expand...


She hasn't been gone too long, she could still come back don't give up.


----------



## Dalia

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hope you find your baby and if and when don't be too angry...


No i just want her to come back home she is like my little girl


----------



## beagle9

Dalia said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long has she been gone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since this morning.
Click to expand...

. She'll be back or I hope she will.. Ours stayed gone a week more than once and came back.  She might have found another food source.


----------



## Michelle420

Dalia said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you find your baby and if and when don't be too angry...
> 
> 
> 
> No i just want her to come back home she is like my little girl
Click to expand...




She may still come home. Put some catnip out too.


----------



## Dalia

I did put a lot of cat food outside and water but there are others cats in the neighborhood so i don't know if she did eat and drink and i told my Neighbors about the fact that she is gone and to told me if they see her.


----------



## Michelle420

Dalia said:


> I did put a lot of cat food outside and water but there are others cats in the neighborhood so i don't know if she did eat and drink and i told my Neighbors about the fact that she is gone and to told me if they see her.



I'm so sorry. Is this the first time in 8 yrs that she has got outside?


----------



## Dalia

drifter said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did put a lot of cat food outside and water but there are others cats in the neighborhood so i don't know if she did eat and drink and i told my Neighbors about the fact that she is gone and to told me if they see her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry. Is this the first time in 8 yrs that she has got outside?
Click to expand...

Yes, she always stay Inside the house put this morning she run to the door i did not see her coming after that she was outside running away, i look for her and i was scare it's horrible.
Here in France it is 1.00 a.m but i will go put the liter box outside, thank you for your help, i hope she will come back, i miss her so much.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Dalia said:


> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...



Seems unusual for a cat to go away for too long. How long have you had the cat?


----------



## Michelle420

Dalia said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did put a lot of cat food outside and water but there are others cats in the neighborhood so i don't know if she did eat and drink and i told my Neighbors about the fact that she is gone and to told me if they see her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry. Is this the first time in 8 yrs that she has got outside?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, she always stay Inside the house put this morning she run to the door i did not see her coming after that she was outside running away, i look for her and i was scare it's horrible.
> Here in France it is 1.00 a.m but i will go put the liter box outside, thank you for your help, i hope she will come back, i miss her so much.
Click to expand...


So sorry, I'm sending positive vibes.


----------



## shockedcanadian

My cat got away numerous times.  One time she was even gone overnight and returned home.

Cats have a very powerful smell, you need to place some of your clothes and items she/he can smell from afar and it will guide them back home.  My cat survived overnight in minus zero Celcius weather here in Canada so don't give up hope.  There are stories of animals being found years later.  The more guidance you provide so they can come home the better.

Best of luck.


----------



## eagle1462010

Dalia said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did put a lot of cat food outside and water but there are others cats in the neighborhood so i don't know if she did eat and drink and i told my Neighbors about the fact that she is gone and to told me if they see her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry. Is this the first time in 8 yrs that she has got outside?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, she always stay Inside the house put this morning she run to the door i did not see her coming after that she was outside running away, i look for her and i was scare it's horrible.
> Here in France it is 1.00 a.m but i will go put the liter box outside, thank you for your help, i hope she will come back, i miss her so much.
Click to expand...

Hopefully she'll find her way back.  Good Luck.


----------



## Dalia

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems unusual for a cat to go away for too long. How long have you had the cat?
Click to expand...

8 years,
my Pomponette a Norwegian.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Dalia said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems unusual for a cat to go away for too long. How long have you had the cat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8 years,
> my Pomponette a Norwegian.
Click to expand...


Walk about calling her name out in all the neighborhoods. She could be hiding in a bush somewhere.


----------



## Dalia

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems unusual for a cat to go away for too long. How long have you had the cat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8 years,
> my Pomponette a Norwegian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Walk about calling her name out in all the neighborhoods. She could be hiding in a bush somewhere.
Click to expand...

Thank you, i did that all day but Nothing..i hope she will come home soon.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia you must go outside and walk in ever increasing circles calling for your cat.  He/she will hear and recognize your voice and come running to you.

The cat is surely lost by now and cannot find it's way back home.  That's why you will need to go look.  Unfortunately it is now after midnight in France and it will be dangerous for you and annoying to the neighbors if you go now.

So early in the morning just at dawn you should do so.  The cat will be hungry then and more likely to come to your voice.

My cat is an indoor/outdoor cat.  He sleeps indoors, but I take him for walks in the late evening.  He knows his way back home now, so I also let him go out alone after the traffic and the dog-walkers have gone to bed.

Sometimes he is gone a long time, and that's when I go after him.  I start by first making a circle around the building and call to him.  Then I go to his favorite haunts.  Then I make larger and larger circles.  Eventually he hears me and comes running and follows me back home.

That's what you also need to do.

Be careful about being out alone at night.  Night is a dangerous place for a woman or an unarmed man.  I am always armed so I need not worry.  But you should be careful.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Good luck...


----------



## Vastator

Dalia said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems unusual for a cat to go away for too long. How long have you had the cat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8 years,
> my Pomponette a Norwegian.
Click to expand...

She's gorgeous! Calicos are the best cats ever! Is she spayed? Is she out looking for love? Cats are pretty smart. She'll come back if she's able.


----------



## Eaglewings

beagle9 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long has she been gone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since this morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . She'll be back or I hope she will.. Ours stayed gone a week more than once and came back.  She might have found another food source.
Click to expand...


Yes we had one gone for a week... Don't worry too much Dalia if she doesn't come right back home, she will..

Go out and call her throughout the day.


----------



## MikeK

We moved from New York City to suburban New Jersey with our male cat, _Mickey,_ whose only outdoor exposure was on an apartment terrace.  For the first few weeks he would go out in the afternoon, hang out mainly in the back yard and come in before dark.  

One day he didn't come back.  We waited and worried but gave up ever seeing him again after several weeks.  He finally came home one night but didn't look too good.  After two weeks of progressively worsening condition he was diagnosed with _FLV (Feline Leukemia Virus),_ which is a highly contagious, incurable cat killer disease.[/i]  

Unfortunately we were never made aware of the need to have all outdoor cats inoculated against _FLV._  The vet told us our _Mickey_ had responded to the _call of the wild,_ which _some_ cats are inclined to do even if they've been "fixed."  

All cats who go outside should be vaccinated and should wear a flea collar or some other chemical protection against fleas and ticks.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Eaglewings said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long has she been gone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since this morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . She'll be back or I hope she will.. Ours stayed gone a week more than once and came back.  She might have found another food source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we had one gone for a week... Don't worry too much Dalia if she doesn't come right back home, she will..
> 
> Go out and call her throughout the day.
Click to expand...


I agree for the most part.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Dalia said:


> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...


smart cat.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Make sure you check in every nook and cranny around surrounding your home. They can hide in the weirdest places. Our cat Shadow has gotten out a few times but never wandered further than the bushes around the house. I hope she comes back soon, I know how it is when they do this. Putting the litter box out is a great idea. Hopefully the litter box has used litter in it.  Good luck!


----------



## mudwhistle

Dalia said:


> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...


Your cat will be fine in the morning. She's just out being an alley cat. If she gets hungry she'll come home and appreciate being fed. She won't do it again for a long time. Cats like to hunt. 

Course if she's not fixed......she may be looking to hook up.....and she'll be gone a few days.


----------



## Zoom-boing

mudwhistle said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat will be fine in the morning. She's just out being an alley cat. If she gets hungry she'll come home and appreciate being fed. She won't do it again for a long time.
Click to expand...


They don't always come home. Eric the Cat ran away when he was 12 and I never saw him again.


----------



## mudwhistle

Zoom-boing said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat will be fine in the morning. She's just out being an alley cat. If she gets hungry she'll come home and appreciate being fed. She won't do it again for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't always come home. Eric the Cat ran away when he was 12 and I never saw him again.
Click to expand...

This is why I never let my cats out. They can get run over.


----------



## L.K.Eder

mudwhistle said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat will be fine in the morning. She's just out being an alley cat. If she gets hungry she'll come home and appreciate being fed. She won't do it again for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't always come home. Eric the Cat ran away when he was 12 and I never saw him again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I never let my cats out. They can get run over.
Click to expand...

not cats, you incarcerate. running over, you need not fear.


----------



## mudwhistle

L.K.Eder said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat will be fine in the morning. She's just out being an alley cat. If she gets hungry she'll come home and appreciate being fed. She won't do it again for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't always come home. Eric the Cat ran away when he was 12 and I never saw him again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I never let my cats out. They can get run over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not cats, you incarcerate. running over, you need not fear.
Click to expand...

You must be wasted.


----------



## L.K.Eder

mudwhistle said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat will be fine in the morning. She's just out being an alley cat. If she gets hungry she'll come home and appreciate being fed. She won't do it again for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't always come home. Eric the Cat ran away when he was 12 and I never saw him again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I never let my cats out. They can get run over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not cats, you incarcerate. running over, you need not fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be wasted.
Click to expand...

nope. i tried to emanate wisdom.

 do not have a cat, if you cannot give it space.


----------



## mudwhistle

L.K.Eder said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat will be fine in the morning. She's just out being an alley cat. If she gets hungry she'll come home and appreciate being fed. She won't do it again for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't always come home. Eric the Cat ran away when he was 12 and I never saw him again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I never let my cats out. They can get run over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not cats, you incarcerate. running over, you need not fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be wasted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope. i tried to emanate wisdom.
> 
> do not have a cat, if you cannot give it space.
Click to expand...

You're an idiot. Turning loose a cat is like signing it's death warrant.


----------



## froggy

She'll come home.


----------



## Toro

Hope she comes back, dalia.


----------



## MikeK

mudwhistle said:


> Turning loose a cat is like signing it's death warrant.


Not necessarily.  It depends mainly on location and how contented the cat is with its home.

My neighbor has a big fat cat named _Simon_ who goes outside on nice days.  He doesn't stray from the lawn area and he rushes inside through his cat-port when other animals or strange humans approach. 

He knows me, so I can pet him, but he's very wary of strangers.


----------



## mudwhistle

MikeK said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turning loose a cat is like signing it's death warrant.
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily.  It depends mainly on location and how contented the cat is with its home.
> 
> My neighbor has a big fat cat named _Simon_ who goes outside on nice days.  He doesn't stray from the lawn area and he rushes inside through his cat-port when other animals or strange humans approach.
> 
> He knows me, so I can pet him, but he's very wary of strangers.
Click to expand...

Most of my neighbors leave their cats out all of the time. I used to let mine go out whenever he wanted. Then he came back one day with a broken jaw. We had to feed him by hand for a few months because his jaw was wired shut. After he healed we let him out again all of the time. A year later he was on found my doorstep paralyzed from a broken pelvis. We had to put him to sleep. I don't let my cats out anymore.


----------



## Zoom-boing

mudwhistle said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat will be fine in the morning. She's just out being an alley cat. If she gets hungry she'll come home and appreciate being fed. She won't do it again for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't always come home. Eric the Cat ran away when he was 12 and I never saw him again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I never let my cats out. They can get run over.
Click to expand...


Same.  Eric the Cat managed to push the screen out of the living room window when I was putting the kids to bed one night. I didn't notice it until several hours later. Looked all over for him but he never did come home.


----------



## Zoom-boing

L.K.Eder said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat will be fine in the morning. She's just out being an alley cat. If she gets hungry she'll come home and appreciate being fed. She won't do it again for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't always come home. Eric the Cat ran away when he was 12 and I never saw him again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I never let my cats out. They can get run over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not cats, you incarcerate. running over, you need not fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be wasted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope. i tried to emanate wisdom.
> 
> do not have a cat, if you cannot give it space.
Click to expand...


Inside only cats live longer than inside out cats, on average.


----------



## yiostheoy

Zoom-boing said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat will be fine in the morning. She's just out being an alley cat. If she gets hungry she'll come home and appreciate being fed. She won't do it again for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't always come home. Eric the Cat ran away when he was 12 and I never saw him again.
Click to expand...

So very sad when this happens.

You never know what happened.

Sometimes the cat gets lost and someone else adopts them.

Sometimes the cat gets killed by a car or a dog.

Sometimes the cat just leaves on their own and finds a new master.


----------



## yiostheoy

Zoom-boing said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't always come home. Eric the Cat ran away when he was 12 and I never saw him again.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I never let my cats out. They can get run over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not cats, you incarcerate. running over, you need not fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be wasted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope. i tried to emanate wisdom.
> 
> do not have a cat, if you cannot give it space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inside only cats live longer than inside out cats, on average.
Click to expand...

Yes because there is danger outside in the real world.

But my cat is good about scrambling up trees if dogs show up.

And very good about looking both ways and hiding from cars coming when trying to cross the road.


----------



## yiostheoy

Zoom-boing said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat will be fine in the morning. She's just out being an alley cat. If she gets hungry she'll come home and appreciate being fed. She won't do it again for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't always come home. Eric the Cat ran away when he was 12 and I never saw him again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I never let my cats out. They can get run over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same.  Eric the Cat managed to push the screen out of the living room window when I was putting the kids to bed one night. I didn't notice it until several hours later. Looked all over for him but he never did come home.
Click to expand...

Someone else probably fed and adopted him then.


----------



## yiostheoy

Well the sun should be up soon in France and then Dalia can go looking for her kitty again.

The early morning is very safe from cars and criminals, so it is a good time to go walking around the neighborhood for a lady.

For me, I can walk anywhere I want anytime I want, because there is nothing on this Earth that I cannot kill.  But after midnight I get harassed by pole-eece a lot if I go out then with my cat or looking for him.


----------



## Zoom-boing

yiostheoy said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat will be fine in the morning. She's just out being an alley cat. If she gets hungry she'll come home and appreciate being fed. She won't do it again for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't always come home. Eric the Cat ran away when he was 12 and I never saw him again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I never let my cats out. They can get run over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same.  Eric the Cat managed to push the screen out of the living room window when I was putting the kids to bed one night. I didn't notice it until several hours later. Looked all over for him but he never did come home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone else probably fed and adopted him then.
Click to expand...


I often wondered if maybe he was sick and we didn't know it but he did, and he got out because he knew his time was up.  I got him from a woman who lived by the zoo whose cat had kittens. Pretty sure the dad cat was a feral, as ETC displayed pretty wild behavior.  Maybe the call of the wild got to him and he wanted to follow it.


----------



## Zoom-boing

yiostheoy said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat will be fine in the morning. She's just out being an alley cat. If she gets hungry she'll come home and appreciate being fed. She won't do it again for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't always come home. Eric the Cat ran away when he was 12 and I never saw him again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I never let my cats out. They can get run over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same.  Eric the Cat managed to push the screen out of the living room window when I was putting the kids to bed one night. I didn't notice it until several hours later. Looked all over for him but he never did come home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone else probably fed and adopted him then.
Click to expand...


I often wondered if maybe he was sick and we didn't know it but he did, and he got out because he knew his time was up.  I got him from a woman who lived by the zoo whose cat had kittens. Pretty sure the dad cat was a feral, as ETC displayed pretty wild behavior.  Maybe the call of the wild got to him and he wanted to follow it.


----------



## esthermoon

Dalia said:


> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...


I'm sorry Dalia! I hope your cat will be back as soon as possible 
Anyway don't be afraid for her! I'm sure she's ok


----------



## anotherlife

My first cat got lost too.  I used to let him out daily, but one day I had to go to hospital.  When I came back, he was gone, and none of my friends knew what happened to him.  I never stopped wondering what happened to him.


----------



## xyz

You can make an announcement that you lost your cat on your computer, put a photo of the cat (black and white should be o.k. when printed) and contact information. Perhaps say you offer money if they help you (don't write how much, but maybe give them 10 or 20 Euros if they help you find your cat).

Then print several copies and stick them around the neighborhood.


----------



## yiostheoy

Now it is dark again in France.

And no news or word from Dalia yet.

No news in this case is not good news.


----------



## yiostheoy

xyz said:


> You can make an announcement that you lost your cat on your computer, put a photo of the cat (black and white should be o.k. when printed) and contact information. Perhaps say you offer money if they help you (don't write how much, but maybe give them 10 or 20 Euros if they help you find your cat).
> 
> Then print several copies and stick them around the neighborhood.


I would wait about a day or two before putting out fliers.

But by day 3, I would print and put up the fliers, yes.

If another neighbor has taken-in the cat then that neighbor may see the flier and call you.

In the USA we have a microchip implant procedure which is centralized in Florida.

They also send out emails to participants on a localized basis as well.

I get emails all the time about lost cats and dogs.

it seems to happen a lot.


----------



## esthermoon

yiostheoy said:


> Now it is dark again in France.
> 
> And no news or word from Dalia yet.
> 
> No news in this case is not good news.


----------



## anotherlife

yiostheoy said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can make an announcement that you lost your cat on your computer, put a photo of the cat (black and white should be o.k. when printed) and contact information. Perhaps say you offer money if they help you (don't write how much, but maybe give them 10 or 20 Euros if they help you find your cat).
> 
> Then print several copies and stick them around the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> I would wait about a day or two before putting out fliers.
> 
> But by day 3, I would print and put up the fliers, yes.
> 
> If another neighbor has taken-in the cat then that neighbor may see the flier and call you.
> 
> In the USA we have a microchip implant procedure which is centralized in Florida.
> 
> They also send out emails to participants on a localized basis as well.
> 
> I get emails all the time about lost cats and dogs.
> 
> it seems to happen a lot.
Click to expand...


If you get those emails, then how often do cats get lost and not found?


----------



## MikeK

Zoom-boing said:


> Same.  Eric the Cat managed to push the screen out of the living room window when I was putting the kids to bed one night. I didn't notice it until several hours later. Looked all over for him but he never did come home.


Call of the wild.


----------



## MikeK

mudwhistle said:


> Most of my neighbors leave their cats out all of the time. I used to let mine go out whenever he wanted. Then he came back one day with a broken jaw. We had to feed him by hand for a few months because his jaw was wired shut. After he healed we let him out again all of the time. A year later he was on found my doorstep paralyzed from a broken pelvis. We had to put him to sleep. I don't let my cats out anymore.


Wow.  Two highly suspicious, major impact injuries.  Any idea of the cause(s)?  

I will advise anyone who has a cat that goes outside.  If you care about the cat -- *be sure to have it vaccinated against FLV.*  It is a very common, very contagious cat sickness and it is a killer.


----------



## Dalia

Hello everyone, thank you for your messages of support, she did not come back ... one of my neighbors told me that he had seen her this morning French time, she was running on the sidewalk in the direction down Of the climb, this neighbor wanted to go to her, but she is fearful of nature, she does not like people, she ran away right away I was looking for her all day shouting her name. I put the litter out, food and water but it still has not come back. I died of anxiety and exhausted.


----------



## miketx

We had a cat that vanished for 8 days. Then he shows up at the door. We think someone got him and he managed to escape. Good luck.


----------



## Dalia

mudwhistle said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat will be fine in the morning. She's just out being an alley cat. If she gets hungry she'll come home and appreciate being fed. She won't do it again for a long time. Cats like to hunt.
> 
> Course if she's not fixed......she may be looking to hook up.....and she'll be gone a few days.
Click to expand...

She is fixed since she  6 month.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dalia said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you find your baby and if and when don't be too angry...
> 
> 
> 
> No i just want her to come back home she is like my little girl
Click to expand...


   It'll be aright......
My white boxer Jack Dempsey was gone for two weeks when we got a call that he was three blocks away.


----------



## Muhammed

When I was a kid I had a cats who would disappear for week or sometimes months at a time. And many cats have more than one home, especially when they get older.

But those were indoor/outdoor cats who were free to come and go as they pleased.


----------



## mudwhistle

MikeK said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my neighbors leave their cats out all of the time. I used to let mine go out whenever he wanted. Then he came back one day with a broken jaw. We had to feed him by hand for a few months because his jaw was wired shut. After he healed we let him out again all of the time. A year later he was on found my doorstep paralyzed from a broken pelvis. We had to put him to sleep. I don't let my cats out anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Two highly suspicious, major impact injuries.  Any idea of the cause(s)?
> 
> I will advise anyone who has a cat that goes outside.  If you care about the cat -- *be sure to have it vaccinated against FLV.*  It is a very common, very contagious cat sickness and it is a killer.
Click to expand...

My neighbor across the street kept pigeons. I had to go over once to get my cat when I came back from over seas. He was inside the pigeon coop and the pigeons were sitting on top looking all scared. My cat wouldn't let anyone but me touch him. 

I think it was either my neighbor or his son that hurt my cat.


----------



## ChrisL

Last year, I saw one of my neighbors wandering around out back and calling for her cat "Henry."  This woman was in tears and was absolutely hysterical.  I was like, "how long has he been missing?"  She tells me around an hour.    Batty lady.  I knew she was weird anyways.


----------



## ChrisL

Hope you found your cat, Dalia.  Make sure to check your local animal shelters too.  They could have picked up your cat.


----------



## Iceweasel

I hope he or she makes it back. One of my dogs ran off a lot the first year but you couldn't pry her off the property now.


----------



## ChrisL

I had a cat that got locked up in a neighbor's basement one time.  He was missing for a few days.  When the neighbor went to get something from the basement, the cat came running out.  He couldn't catch him, but called us and the cat showed up at the door a couple of minutes after.


----------



## Zoom-boing

MikeK said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same.  Eric the Cat managed to push the screen out of the living room window when I was putting the kids to bed one night. I didn't notice it until several hours later. Looked all over for him but he never did come home.
> 
> 
> 
> Call of the wild.
Click to expand...


He was neutered but I've heard that doesn't stop some cats.


----------



## MikeK

Zoom-boing said:


> He was neutered but I've heard that doesn't stop some cats.


That's true.  It doesn't.  

My cat was neutered and he disappeared for a month.


----------



## Zoom-boing

MikeK said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was neutered but I've heard that doesn't stop some cats.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.  It doesn't.
> 
> My cat was neutered and he disappeared for a month.
Click to expand...

My cat was neutered and he used to hump the sheets!


----------



## anotherlife

ChrisL said:


> Last year, I saw one of my neighbors wandering around out back and calling for her cat "Henry."  This woman was in tears and was absolutely hysterical.  I was like, "how long has he been missing?"  She tells me around an hour.    Batty lady.  I knew she was weird anyways.



No not lunacy not here in France.  After the most famous French delicacy, the salted snail, the second most coveted national delicacy is the roasted cat, right before the smoked dog.  Every French person must guard her/his cat with a watchful eye.


----------



## ChrisL

anotherlife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year, I saw one of my neighbors wandering around out back and calling for her cat "Henry."  This woman was in tears and was absolutely hysterical.  I was like, "how long has he been missing?"  She tells me around an hour.    Batty lady.  I knew she was weird anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No not lunacy not here in France.  After the most famous French delicacy, the salted snail, the second most coveted national delicacy is the roasted cat, right before the smoked dog.  Every French person must guard her/his cat with a watchful eye.
Click to expand...


----------



## yiostheoy

anotherlife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year, I saw one of my neighbors wandering around out back and calling for her cat "Henry."  This woman was in tears and was absolutely hysterical.  I was like, "how long has he been missing?"  She tells me around an hour.    Batty lady.  I knew she was weird anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No not lunacy not here in France.  After the most famous French delicacy, the salted snail, the second most coveted national delicacy is the roasted cat, right before the smoked dog.  Every French person must guard her/his cat with a watchful eye.
Click to expand...

SICK !!!


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> Hello everyone, thank you for your messages of support, she did not come back ... one of my neighbors told me that he had seen her this morning French time, she was running on the sidewalk in the direction down Of the climb, this neighbor wanted to go to her, but she is fearful of nature, she does not like people, she ran away right away I was looking for her all day shouting her name. I put the litter out, food and water but it still has not come back. I died of anxiety and exhausted.


Thanks for letting us know.

At least the neighbor gave you an update.

Now you know in which direction to go to look.

Your cat is most probably lost now and you will need to go find it.


----------



## yiostheoy

When I search for cats I always go right after dark -- this is when cats come out.  They sleep during the day.

And I also always bring an LED flashlight (off my mountain bike).  This lights up their eyes and then they are easy to spot from 100 meters away.

Their eyes shine either yellow, green, blue, or red.

My cat shines red, which is fairly rare, so he is easy to find at night.

I have found him many times like this.


----------



## eagle1462010

Tuna fish maybe...........special treats..............can only wait on hope.  Hang in there.


----------



## Dalia

Bonsoir, Today I heard a meow at the door I thought it was she coming back but it was my neighbor's cat, his name is John Wayne because he walks the same way and he just ate the food That I leave for my darling.
I despair of seeing her again ... what I fear is that she does not come back because she is fearful she runs away when she sees someone other than me.
Yet I looked around for her from all around but nothing.
It's hard hard, and exhausting I'm afraid of what might have happened to her.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> Bonsoir, Today I heard a meow at the door I thought it was she coming back but it was my neighbor's cat, his name is John Wayne because he walks the same way and he just ate the food That I leave for my darling.
> I despair of seeing her again ... what I fear is that she does not come back because she is fearful she runs away when she sees someone other than me.
> Yet I looked around for her from all around but nothing.
> It's hard hard, and exhausting I'm afraid of what might have happened to her.


Thank you for the update Dalia .

Now is a good time to make some bulletins and post them around the neighborhood.

There is a chance someone else has taken your cat in and does not know it is your cat.

If it were not so dangerous for you I would suggest getting a flashlight and going around the neighborhood looking for the cat with your light.

Cats' eyes light up at night with a flashlight as either red, yellow, blue, or green.  They are easy to find at night with a bright flashlight like a LED bicycle headlight.

I would go with you and do it with you but I live 2 continents away, sorry.


----------



## yiostheoy

On the weekends I normally let my cat out all morning because these are less dangerous days for a cat with less traffic since most people sleep-in and stay home and relax, bbq, etc.

He normally frolics all morning long then comes home at noon, eats, and crawls under the bedding and sleeps all afternoon.

Last Saturday he did not come home.  This usually means he is lost.

So I got on my mountain bike around 1 pm -- his normal daytime bedtime -- and rode all over the neighborhood for a total of 15 miles (per the odometer) for 6 hours until I finally found him very close to home sleeping in the bushes in the big vegetable garden across the street.

He comes when I call him so my voice must have woke him up.

He did all his wake-up actions like stretch, yawn, and rub his eyes with his front paws.

Then he followed me home.

I hope your story Dalia has a similar happy ending.


----------



## ninja007

like has been said litterbox outside, toys etc. check your local HS daily, and lost and found on FB. Put up flyers etc. Almost all lost cats are within a block, under a porch hiding, scared, in a shed etc...


----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, Today I heard a meow at the door I thought it was she coming back but it was my neighbor's cat, his name is John Wayne because he walks the same way and he just ate the food That I leave for my darling.
> I despair of seeing her again ... what I fear is that she does not come back because she is fearful she runs away when she sees someone other than me.
> Yet I looked around for her from all around but nothing.
> It's hard hard, and exhausting I'm afraid of what might have happened to her.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the update Dalia .
> 
> Now is a good time to make some bulletins and post them around the neighborhood.
> 
> There is a chance someone else has taken your cat in and does not know it is your cat.
> 
> If it were not so dangerous for you I would suggest getting a flashlight and going around the neighborhood looking for the cat with your light.
> 
> Cats' eyes light up at night with a flashlight as either red, yellow, blue, or green.  They are easy to find at night with a bright flashlight like a LED bicycle headlight.
> 
> I would go with you and do it with you but I live 2 continents away, sorry.
Click to expand...

Hello, thank you all for your advice, I have done what you have proposed and always  no new ...

Yes yiostheoy  , to go at night to seek for her is dangerous especially that here we do not carry weapons.
Here we are delivered to ourselves against the dangers so I can defend myself I took self defense but hey!
And the pomponette is in the wild before facing all dangers too.
I want her to come back home. I miss her so much.


----------



## ricechickie

I'm sorry, Dalia.  It's so hard not to worry.  I once had a cat who left for four days, and then just showed up on my porch.  Another went "missing," but was just under the house for a couple of days.


----------



## Iceweasel

Do you have pet pounds there? Over here you find a pet you should turn it into the pound. I turned a dog in twice and then they let me keep her. So here we are 12 years later, bestest dog ever.


----------



## Dalia

ricechickie said:


> I'm sorry, Dalia.  It's so hard not to worry.  I once had a cat who left for four days, and then just showed up on my porch.  Another went "missing," but was just under the house for a couple of days.


Yes, it's hard to accept it's been 8 years since I ponponne/cherish her. she as evrything she want, she had two cats trees but I remember when she was a kitten she had also run to the door but that time I catch She was small.
This time I could not and I had my hands full with thing. I could not do anything.


----------



## Tilly

L.K.Eder said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> smart cat.
Click to expand...

Pig man.


----------



## Dalia

Iceweasel said:


> Do you have pet pounds there? Over here you find a pet you should turn it into the pound. I turned a dog in twice and then they let me keep her. So here we are 12 years later, bestest dog ever.


Yes, we have a refuge in the area but here it is complicated. There is a refuge but it does not cover my area I have to speak to the SPA who are very far from home 40 km while the refuge is 3 km from my home.


----------



## Tilly

xyz said:


> You can make an announcement that you lost your cat on your computer, put a photo of the cat (black and white should be o.k. when printed) and contact information. Perhaps say you offer money if they help you (don't write how much, but maybe give them 10 or 20 Euros if they help you find your cat).
> 
> Then print several copies and stick them around the neighborhood.


My mother did that and she got calls from vile people saying things like they'd killed the cat and even worse etc. We never found the cat.


----------



## Tilly

Dalia said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, Today I heard a meow at the door I thought it was she coming back but it was my neighbor's cat, his name is John Wayne because he walks the same way and he just ate the food That I leave for my darling.
> I despair of seeing her again ... what I fear is that she does not come back because she is fearful she runs away when she sees someone other than me.
> Yet I looked around for her from all around but nothing.
> It's hard hard, and exhausting I'm afraid of what might have happened to her.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the update Dalia .
> 
> Now is a good time to make some bulletins and post them around the neighborhood.
> 
> There is a chance someone else has taken your cat in and does not know it is your cat.
> 
> If it were not so dangerous for you I would suggest getting a flashlight and going around the neighborhood looking for the cat with your light.
> 
> Cats' eyes light up at night with a flashlight as either red, yellow, blue, or green.  They are easy to find at night with a bright flashlight like a LED bicycle headlight.
> 
> I would go with you and do it with you but I live 2 continents away, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello, thank you all for your advice, I have done what you have proposed and always  no new ...
> 
> Yes yiostheoy  , to go at night to seek for her is dangerous especially that here we do not carry weapons.
> Here we are delivered to ourselves against the dangers so I can defend myself I took self defense but hey!
> And the pomponette is in the wild before facing all dangers too.
> I want her to come back home. I miss her so much.
Click to expand...

Don't give up hope, Dalia. My cat went missing for nearly a week and I was sure I'd never see him again. But he came home and never did that again. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Moonglow

*My cat got away*

With murder..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I dont suppose the cat was chipped?


----------



## Iceweasel

Dalia said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have pet pounds there? Over here you find a pet you should turn it into the pound. I turned a dog in twice and then they let me keep her. So here we are 12 years later, bestest dog ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we have a refuge in the area but here it is complicated. There is a refuge but it does not cover my area I have to speak to the SPA who are very far from home 40 km while the refuge is 3 km from my home.
Click to expand...

Can't you call?


----------



## Dalia

Iceweasel said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have pet pounds there? Over here you find a pet you should turn it into the pound. I turned a dog in twice and then they let me keep her. So here we are 12 years later, bestest dog ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we have a refuge in the area but here it is complicated. There is a refuge but it does not cover my area I have to speak to the SPA who are very far from home 40 km while the refuge is 3 km from my home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't you call?
Click to expand...

Yes, i will go the see if she there ! but i did call the refuge but Nothing for the SPA i have to go in person.


----------



## Dalia

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I dont suppose the cat was chipped?


Sorry, if you are talking to me ? i don't understand the word chipped if you mean more declawed she not


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dalia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont suppose the cat was chipped?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, if you are talking to me ? i don't understand the word chipped if you mean more declawed she not
Click to expand...


In the US you can have a chip implanted under your pets skin that can be detected by a scanner at the vets office.
  It contains your address and other info on your pet.


----------



## Dalia

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont suppose the cat was chipped?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, if you are talking to me ? i don't understand the word chipped if you mean more declawed she not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the US you can have a chip implanted under your pets skin that can be detected by a scanner at the vets office.
> It contains your address and other info on your pet.
Click to expand...

Ok, we don't have that here in France.


----------



## yiostheoy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont suppose the cat was chipped?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, if you are talking to me ? i don't understand the word chipped if you mean more declawed she not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the US you can have a chip implanted under your pets skin that can be detected by a scanner at the vets office.
> It contains your address and other info on your pet.
Click to expand...

Yup, my cat has one of these, as well as a city pet license with a unique I/D number on it.

So either the pet license I/D or the implanted chip will identify my cat as mine and then either the city animal shelter or the Florida chip processing center for the USA can call me on my cell phone.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont suppose the cat was chipped?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, if you are talking to me ? i don't understand the word chipped if you mean more declawed she not
Click to expand...

A chip is an implant the size of a grain of rice.

It is injected below the thick neck skin and it reacts to a scanner wand waved over the cat.

These are very popular in the USA for pets.


----------



## RodISHI

Dalia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont suppose the cat was chipped?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, if you are talking to me ? i don't understand the word chipped if you mean more declawed she not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the US you can have a chip implanted under your pets skin that can be detected by a scanner at the vets office.
> It contains your address and other info on your pet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, we don't have that here in France.
Click to expand...

Maybe someone invited her in and eventually she will escape from there and come home. I had a beautiful Irish Setter that disappeared for more than a year. She jump into a guy's pickup at the college (six plus miles away) and the guy happened to live about ten blocks down the street from us. Once at his house she knew how to get back to our house. It was the evening of my twenty-first birthday that she knocked the back door open and came bouncing into the living-room to let me know she was home.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

yiostheoy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont suppose the cat was chipped?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, if you are talking to me ? i don't understand the word chipped if you mean more declawed she not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the US you can have a chip implanted under your pets skin that can be detected by a scanner at the vets office.
> It contains your address and other info on your pet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, my cat has one of these, as well as a city pet license with a unique I/D number on it.
> 
> So either the pet license I/D or the implanted chip will identify my cat as mine and then either the city animal shelter or the Florida chip processing center for the USA can call me on my cell phone.
Click to expand...


  Always chip my dogs.


----------



## ChrisL

Dalia said:


> Bonsoir, Today I heard a meow at the door I thought it was she coming back but it was my neighbor's cat, his name is John Wayne because he walks the same way and he just ate the food That I leave for my darling.
> I despair of seeing her again ... what I fear is that she does not come back because she is fearful she runs away when she sees someone other than me.
> Yet I looked around for her from all around but nothing.
> It's hard hard, and exhausting I'm afraid of what might have happened to her.



Keep calling for her and do check your local animal shelters too.  Keep leaving out treats and keep your eyes out around the usual time when your cat would eat.  Good luck.  I really hope you find her.


----------



## ChrisL

My cats were always indoor/outdoor cats, so they knew their way around their neighborhood and they knew to come whenever I called.  Of course, they only went outside during the daytime hours.


----------



## Coyote

Dalia said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems unusual for a cat to go away for too long. How long have you had the cat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8 years,
> my Pomponette a Norwegian.
Click to expand...


Beautiful cat!

Have you put up posters maybe?  In my area, we have community facebook groups where we can post missing pets, that can be helpful.

I hope she turns up soon


----------



## Coyote

If she is fearful, I wonder if you can borrow a humane trap and try to trap her?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> My cats were always indoor/outdoor cats, so they knew their way around their neighborhood and they knew to come whenever I called.  Of course, they only went outside during the daytime hours.



   The only problem with people letting their cats out to roam?
When they decide your flower bed right by your front door is now the litter box.

   I ended up putting mouse traps in my beds to keep em out.

    They dont tolerate free roam cats where I live now.


----------



## Coyote

My two cats are indoor only - I try to give them an interesting space to live in, and we have birdfeeders on the porch so they can watch the Daily Bird.


----------



## yiostheoy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cats were always indoor/outdoor cats, so they knew their way around their neighborhood and they knew to come whenever I called.  Of course, they only went outside during the daytime hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem with people letting their cats out to roam?
> When they decide your flower bed right by your front door is now the litter box.
> 
> I ended up putting mouse traps in my beds to keep em out.
> 
> They dont tolerate free roam cats where I live now.
Click to expand...

Cat's normally don't poop unless there is soft soil where they can dig.

Then they dig a little hole, poop in it, and cover it back up.

Natural fertilizer for your plants.


----------



## yiostheoy

Coyote said:


> My two cats are indoor only - I try to give them an interesting space to live in, and we have birdfeeders on the porch so they can watch the Daily Bird.


My cat is indoor-outdoor.

I let him out in the late evening after all the dog-walkers are gone so he can frolic.  Last night he brought home a mouse and it got away.  Last week he caught a bird and de-feathered and ate it in the front lawn.

He catches a lot of his own fresh meat and then eats it.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...


Well it looks like it has been 4 days now.

In 4 days a cat can travel several miles in the wrong direction.

The other more hopeful possibility is that the cat is holed up under a nearby bush somewhere in the neighborhood still.

When cats are afraid they hide and curl up.

It is important to go looking for them in all directions and calling to them so they can hear your voice.  They will normally reply to your voice and come out from hiding, and then you can carry them home, which is what you will need to do since they are lost and cannot return again.

4 days qualifies as a major emergency.

You should spend an entire day looking and take that day off from work.

You will need some kind of search pattern and you will need to look inside cavities and in the streets to see if there are any carcasses there that might resemble your cat.

I prefer to use an expanding circle search pattern.

First I will make a circle around my building.  I prefer to search to my right, always turning to my right.

Then I will expand it slightly to include one other building in each direction north, east, south, and west.

Then one more larger.  And larger and larger.

If you then don't find the cat, it means you have to go into a zigzag pattern first one way, then the opposite way, then another way, then opposite from the last.  For me I like to go north first, zigzagging, then work my way back and keep going south, zigzagging, then back and east, zigzagging, then west, zigzagging.

After you have done all this, calling for the cat, and it does not come back to your voice, it means the cat is probably trapped inside somewhere.  Either a garage door, or someone's home, or a large truck has trapped the cat.  The worst case would be a truck because then it may have driven the cat far, far away.

My cat's collar has his name on it and my phone number in case someone finds him, they can then call me and tell me his name on the collar, and then I can go pick him up.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

yiostheoy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cats were always indoor/outdoor cats, so they knew their way around their neighborhood and they knew to come whenever I called.  Of course, they only went outside during the daytime hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem with people letting their cats out to roam?
> When they decide your flower bed right by your front door is now the litter box.
> 
> I ended up putting mouse traps in my beds to keep em out.
> 
> They dont tolerate free roam cats where I live now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cat's normally don't poop unless there is soft soil where they can dig.
> 
> Then they dig a little hole, poop in it, and cover it back up.
> 
> Natural fertilizer for your plants.
Click to expand...


  Soft as in mulch that everyone puts in their flower beds?
This cat was shitting and pissing in my beds right outside my front door.
 The stench was intolerable.


----------



## yiostheoy

My cat's collar with his name and my phone number on it, plus his city pet license on the collar with his unique I/D number, plus the chip imbedded under his furry skin, are the 4 ways I make sure I can somehow get my cat back if he becomes hopelessly lost, and somebody else finds him.

This way I can at least hope to get him back if he disappears.

My own search patterns however have been the most successful methods so far.  Several times he has been so far way and lost that only by my search patterns and calling to him have I found him and brought him back.  One he went way to the west.  Another time he was way to the east.  I am guessing that he follows the sun when he gets lost.

To the east was early in the morning and I searched for him around noon.

To the west was in the afternoon and I found him late in the evening after dark.

We lived in flatlands then and so downhill was not possible.  Only following the sun was the only likelihood.


----------



## yiostheoy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cats were always indoor/outdoor cats, so they knew their way around their neighborhood and they knew to come whenever I called.  Of course, they only went outside during the daytime hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem with people letting their cats out to roam?
> When they decide your flower bed right by your front door is now the litter box.
> 
> I ended up putting mouse traps in my beds to keep em out.
> 
> They dont tolerate free roam cats where I live now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cat's normally don't poop unless there is soft soil where they can dig.
> 
> Then they dig a little hole, poop in it, and cover it back up.
> 
> Natural fertilizer for your plants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soft as in mulch that everyone puts in their flower beds?
> This cat was shitting and pissing in my beds right outside my front door.
> The stench was intolerable.
Click to expand...

All living animals have to sh!t and pee !!


----------



## yiostheoy

... even fish.


----------



## Dalia

Hello, thank you again for your support always nothing new everything has been done but I know what is afraid of nature she is afraid of the people of the noise that is why it must be well hidden somewhere.
It's harder because I know what's special, unique she is, I am afraid of the denouement because it is not like other cats.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cats were always indoor/outdoor cats, so they knew their way around their neighborhood and they knew to come whenever I called.  Of course, they only went outside during the daytime hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem with people letting their cats out to roam?
> When they decide your flower bed right by your front door is now the litter box.
> 
> I ended up putting mouse traps in my beds to keep em out.
> 
> They dont tolerate free roam cats where I live now.
Click to expand...


Mine didn't do that, that I'm aware of.  I don't really know where they went to the bathroom outside, TBH.  I do know that cats like to poop in sandboxes though!


----------



## Coyote

Dalia said:


> Hello, thank you again for your support always nothing new everything has been done but I know what is afraid of nature she is afraid of the people of the noise that is why it must be well hidden somewhere.
> It's harder because I know what's special, unique she is, I am afraid of the denouement because it is not like other cats.



See if you can get a trap - if cats get that fearful the can become feral very quickly.


----------



## Dalia

Coyote said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, thank you again for your support always nothing new everything has been done but I know what is afraid of nature she is afraid of the people of the noise that is why it must be well hidden somewhere.
> It's harder because I know what's special, unique she is, I am afraid of the denouement because it is not like other cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can get a trap - if cats get that fearful the can become feral very quickly.
Click to expand...

Thank you Coyote i will see what i could do.


----------



## Coyote

I hope you get her back Dalia, my heart to you


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> Hello, thank you again for your support always nothing new everything has been done but I know what is afraid of nature she is afraid of the people of the noise that is why it must be well hidden somewhere.
> It's harder because I know what's special, unique she is, I am afraid of the denouement because it is not like other cats.


Thanks for the further update Dalia .

If you are not putting up posters (fliers) by now and searching in grid patterns now that it has been almost 1 week you are unfortunately not going to get your cat back.

There is a ton of work involved in finding a lost cat.

I know because I have done it successfully several times and it is never easy.


----------



## yiostheoy

Coyote said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, thank you again for your support always nothing new everything has been done but I know what is afraid of nature she is afraid of the people of the noise that is why it must be well hidden somewhere.
> It's harder because I know what's special, unique she is, I am afraid of the denouement because it is not like other cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can get a trap - if cats get that fearful the can become feral very quickly.
Click to expand...

Becoming feral is actually good news for the cat.

It means the cat will survive that way.

It won't be a long life -- only a couple of years.

But if the cat can adapt to the city alleyways and find food at least it will survive.

Cats are the most successful feral animals in the world.  They are the perfect size -- small -- and they are fast.

There is a lot of natural food for them if they learn how to catch it -- mice, rats, and birds.


----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, thank you again for your support always nothing new everything has been done but I know what is afraid of nature she is afraid of the people of the noise that is why it must be well hidden somewhere.
> It's harder because I know what's special, unique she is, I am afraid of the denouement because it is not like other cats.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the further update Dalia .
> 
> If you are not putting up posters (fliers) by now and searching in grid patterns now that it has been almost 1 week you are unfortunately not going to get your cat back.
> 
> There is a ton of work involved in finding a lost cat.
> 
> I know because I have done it successfully several times and it is never easy.
Click to expand...

Hello yiostheoy, where i leave there are not a lot people it is on a montée/ cliff and i went and ask all my Neighbour around me and i think not sure that she could have gone in the forest i leave just close beside a forest.


----------



## Vastator

Dalia said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, thank you again for your support always nothing new everything has been done but I know what is afraid of nature she is afraid of the people of the noise that is why it must be well hidden somewhere.
> It's harder because I know what's special, unique she is, I am afraid of the denouement because it is not like other cats.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the further update Dalia .
> 
> If you are not putting up posters (fliers) by now and searching in grid patterns now that it has been almost 1 week you are unfortunately not going to get your cat back.
> 
> There is a ton of work involved in finding a lost cat.
> 
> I know because I have done it successfully several times and it is never easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello yiostheoy, where i leave there are not a lot people it is on a montée/ cliff and i went and ask all my Neighbour around me and i think not sure that she could have gone in the forest i leave just close beside a forest.
Click to expand...

Any predators in this forest? Foxes, coyotes, ferrets, weasels, and such?


----------



## Dalia

Vastator said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, thank you again for your support always nothing new everything has been done but I know what is afraid of nature she is afraid of the people of the noise that is why it must be well hidden somewhere.
> It's harder because I know what's special, unique she is, I am afraid of the denouement because it is not like other cats.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the further update Dalia .
> 
> If you are not putting up posters (fliers) by now and searching in grid patterns now that it has been almost 1 week you are unfortunately not going to get your cat back.
> 
> There is a ton of work involved in finding a lost cat.
> 
> I know because I have done it successfully several times and it is never easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello yiostheoy, where i leave there are not a lot people it is on a montée/ cliff and i went and ask all my Neighbour around me and i think not sure that she could have gone in the forest i leave just close beside a forest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any predators in this forest? Foxes, coyotes, ferrets, weasels, and such?
Click to expand...

Unfortunately  Vastator , I believe especially in France we have wild boars


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, thank you again for your support always nothing new everything has been done but I know what is afraid of nature she is afraid of the people of the noise that is why it must be well hidden somewhere.
> It's harder because I know what's special, unique she is, I am afraid of the denouement because it is not like other cats.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the further update Dalia .
> 
> If you are not putting up posters (fliers) by now and searching in grid patterns now that it has been almost 1 week you are unfortunately not going to get your cat back.
> 
> There is a ton of work involved in finding a lost cat.
> 
> I know because I have done it successfully several times and it is never easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello yiostheoy, where i leave there are not a lot people it is on a montée/ cliff and i went and ask all my Neighbour around me and i think not sure that she could have gone in the forest i leave just close beside a forest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any predators in this forest? Foxes, coyotes, ferrets, weasels, and such?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately  Vastator , I believe especially in France we have wild boars
Click to expand...

A cat can easily get away from any predator other than an eagle.

So the cat should be fine if it made it to the forest.

There is lots to eat in a forest.

Winter snow would be the worst challenge for a newly feral cat.


----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, thank you again for your support always nothing new everything has been done but I know what is afraid of nature she is afraid of the people of the noise that is why it must be well hidden somewhere.
> It's harder because I know what's special, unique she is, I am afraid of the denouement because it is not like other cats.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the further update Dalia .
> 
> If you are not putting up posters (fliers) by now and searching in grid patterns now that it has been almost 1 week you are unfortunately not going to get your cat back.
> 
> There is a ton of work involved in finding a lost cat.
> 
> I know because I have done it successfully several times and it is never easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello yiostheoy, where i leave there are not a lot people it is on a montée/ cliff and i went and ask all my Neighbour around me and i think not sure that she could have gone in the forest i leave just close beside a forest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any predators in this forest? Foxes, coyotes, ferrets, weasels, and such?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately  Vastator , I believe especially in France we have wild boars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A cat can easily get away from any predator other than an eagle.
> 
> So the cat should be fine if it made it to the forest.
> 
> There is lots to eat in a forest.
> 
> Winter snow would be the worst challenge for a newly feral cat.
Click to expand...

I hope so for her but she as a lot of fur, she a Norwegian that what my Neighbour told me that she will be ok in the forest.
that give me a bit of hope i don't want her to suffer if i can't find her.


----------



## Tilly

Dalia said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the further update Dalia .
> 
> If you are not putting up posters (fliers) by now and searching in grid patterns now that it has been almost 1 week you are unfortunately not going to get your cat back.
> 
> There is a ton of work involved in finding a lost cat.
> 
> I know because I have done it successfully several times and it is never easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello yiostheoy, where i leave there are not a lot people it is on a montée/ cliff and i went and ask all my Neighbour around me and i think not sure that she could have gone in the forest i leave just close beside a forest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any predators in this forest? Foxes, coyotes, ferrets, weasels, and such?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately  Vastator , I believe especially in France we have wild boars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A cat can easily get away from any predator other than an eagle.
> 
> So the cat should be fine if it made it to the forest.
> 
> There is lots to eat in a forest.
> 
> Winter snow would be the worst challenge for a newly feral cat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so for her but she as a lot of fur, she a Norwegian that what my Neighbour told me that she will be ok in the forest.
> that give me a bit of hope i don't want her to suffer if i can't find her.
Click to expand...

Dalia, have you asked neighbours to look in their garden sheds, garages etc? When I was a kid one of our cats went missing and when he came home his nails were all ragged and he was kind of dusty/dirty. He'd been locked in someone's shed. He was fine btw.


----------



## Dalia

Tilly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello yiostheoy, where i leave there are not a lot people it is on a montée/ cliff and i went and ask all my Neighbour around me and i think not sure that she could have gone in the forest i leave just close beside a forest.
> 
> 
> 
> Any predators in this forest? Foxes, coyotes, ferrets, weasels, and such?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately  Vastator , I believe especially in France we have wild boars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A cat can easily get away from any predator other than an eagle.
> 
> So the cat should be fine if it made it to the forest.
> 
> There is lots to eat in a forest.
> 
> Winter snow would be the worst challenge for a newly feral cat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so for her but she as a lot of fur, she a Norwegian that what my Neighbour told me that she will be ok in the forest.
> that give me a bit of hope i don't want her to suffer if i can't find her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dalia, have you asked neighbours to look in their garden sheds, garages etc? When I was a kid one of our cats went missing and when he came home his nails were all ragged and he was kind of dusty/dirty. He'd been locked in someone's shed. He was fine btw.
Click to expand...

Hello Tilly, yes my neighbour are very nice peoples they did try to find her , they look for her at there home but Nothing she run away down the cliff close to the forest i can't find her in the forest ...i call for her so many time but Nothing.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any predators in this forest? Foxes, coyotes, ferrets, weasels, and such?
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately  Vastator , I believe especially in France we have wild boars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A cat can easily get away from any predator other than an eagle.
> 
> So the cat should be fine if it made it to the forest.
> 
> There is lots to eat in a forest.
> 
> Winter snow would be the worst challenge for a newly feral cat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so for her but she as a lot of fur, she a Norwegian that what my Neighbour told me that she will be ok in the forest.
> that give me a bit of hope i don't want her to suffer if i can't find her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dalia, have you asked neighbours to look in their garden sheds, garages etc? When I was a kid one of our cats went missing and when he came home his nails were all ragged and he was kind of dusty/dirty. He'd been locked in someone's shed. He was fine btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Tilly, yes my neighbour are very nice peoples they did try to find her , they look for her at there home but Nothing she run away down the cliff close to the forest i can't find her in the forest ...i call for her so many time but Nothing.
Click to expand...

If you have any male friends, strong and brave, and preferably armed (France is a knife culture like the UK not guns like the USA, Switzerland, Israel), he can go with you into the forest.

If you take a very bright flashlight with you just after dark then the light will shine up the eyes of lots of forest creatures.

Cats' eyes shine as red, yellow, blue, or green.  You could find your cat that way.


----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately  Vastator , I believe especially in France we have wild boars
> 
> 
> 
> A cat can easily get away from any predator other than an eagle.
> 
> So the cat should be fine if it made it to the forest.
> 
> There is lots to eat in a forest.
> 
> Winter snow would be the worst challenge for a newly feral cat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so for her but she as a lot of fur, she a Norwegian that what my Neighbour told me that she will be ok in the forest.
> that give me a bit of hope i don't want her to suffer if i can't find her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dalia, have you asked neighbours to look in their garden sheds, garages etc? When I was a kid one of our cats went missing and when he came home his nails were all ragged and he was kind of dusty/dirty. He'd been locked in someone's shed. He was fine btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Tilly, yes my neighbour are very nice peoples they did try to find her , they look for her at there home but Nothing she run away down the cliff close to the forest i can't find her in the forest ...i call for her so many time but Nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have any male friends, strong and brave, and preferably armed (France is a knife culture like the UK not guns like the USA, Switzerland, Israel), he can go with you into the forest.
> 
> If you take a very bright flashlight with you just after dark then the light will shine up the eyes of lots of forest creatures.
> 
> Cats' eyes shine as red, yellow, blue, or green.  You could find your cat that way.
Click to expand...

I have military friends, they are not armed  ... it is not the same culture here in France, I admit that I prefer American culture, I want when I would be older to have a weapon at home to Protect me. A weapon in the rules.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cat can easily get away from any predator other than an eagle.
> 
> So the cat should be fine if it made it to the forest.
> 
> There is lots to eat in a forest.
> 
> Winter snow would be the worst challenge for a newly feral cat.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so for her but she as a lot of fur, she a Norwegian that what my Neighbour told me that she will be ok in the forest.
> that give me a bit of hope i don't want her to suffer if i can't find her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dalia, have you asked neighbours to look in their garden sheds, garages etc? When I was a kid one of our cats went missing and when he came home his nails were all ragged and he was kind of dusty/dirty. He'd been locked in someone's shed. He was fine btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Tilly, yes my neighbour are very nice peoples they did try to find her , they look for her at there home but Nothing she run away down the cliff close to the forest i can't find her in the forest ...i call for her so many time but Nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have any male friends, strong and brave, and preferably armed (France is a knife culture like the UK not guns like the USA, Switzerland, Israel), he can go with you into the forest.
> 
> If you take a very bright flashlight with you just after dark then the light will shine up the eyes of lots of forest creatures.
> 
> Cats' eyes shine as red, yellow, blue, or green.  You could find your cat that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have military friends, they are not armed  ... it is not the same culture here in France, I admit that I prefer American culture, I want when I would be older to have a weapon at home to Protect me. A weapon in the rules.
Click to expand...

The next best thing to a firearm (when you cannot have a firearm) is a tall hiking pole, like a closet pole sawed down to the height of your eyes.

You can use the pole like a pirates' boarding pike to beat the crap out of somebody.

And you can use it as a platform for your binoculars so you can see things better.  That's why you cut it to eye height.

A hiking pole is actually more powerful than a knife or a machete as a defense weapon.

I have one that I always take with me when I am hiking.


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so for her but she as a lot of fur, she a Norwegian that what my Neighbour told me that she will be ok in the forest.
> that give me a bit of hope i don't want her to suffer if i can't find her.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia, have you asked neighbours to look in their garden sheds, garages etc? When I was a kid one of our cats went missing and when he came home his nails were all ragged and he was kind of dusty/dirty. He'd been locked in someone's shed. He was fine btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Tilly, yes my neighbour are very nice peoples they did try to find her , they look for her at there home but Nothing she run away down the cliff close to the forest i can't find her in the forest ...i call for her so many time but Nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have any male friends, strong and brave, and preferably armed (France is a knife culture like the UK not guns like the USA, Switzerland, Israel), he can go with you into the forest.
> 
> If you take a very bright flashlight with you just after dark then the light will shine up the eyes of lots of forest creatures.
> 
> Cats' eyes shine as red, yellow, blue, or green.  You could find your cat that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have military friends, they are not armed  ... it is not the same culture here in France, I admit that I prefer American culture, I want when I would be older to have a weapon at home to Protect me. A weapon in the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The next best thing to a firearm (when you cannot have a firearm) is a tall hiking pole, like a closet pole sawed down to the height of your eyes.
> 
> You can use the pole like a pirates' boarding pike to beat the crap out of somebody.
> 
> And you can use it as a platform for your binoculars so you can see things better.  That's why you cut it to eye height.
> 
> A hiking pole is actually more powerful than a knife or a machete as a defense weapon.
> 
> I have one that I always take with me when I am hiking.
Click to expand...

Hello, here in France it will be considered like a weapon and the law is not like you Guy's.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia, have you asked neighbours to look in their garden sheds, garages etc? When I was a kid one of our cats went missing and when he came home his nails were all ragged and he was kind of dusty/dirty. He'd been locked in someone's shed. He was fine btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Tilly, yes my neighbour are very nice peoples they did try to find her , they look for her at there home but Nothing she run away down the cliff close to the forest i can't find her in the forest ...i call for her so many time but Nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have any male friends, strong and brave, and preferably armed (France is a knife culture like the UK not guns like the USA, Switzerland, Israel), he can go with you into the forest.
> 
> If you take a very bright flashlight with you just after dark then the light will shine up the eyes of lots of forest creatures.
> 
> Cats' eyes shine as red, yellow, blue, or green.  You could find your cat that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have military friends, they are not armed  ... it is not the same culture here in France, I admit that I prefer American culture, I want when I would be older to have a weapon at home to Protect me. A weapon in the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The next best thing to a firearm (when you cannot have a firearm) is a tall hiking pole, like a closet pole sawed down to the height of your eyes.
> 
> You can use the pole like a pirates' boarding pike to beat the crap out of somebody.
> 
> And you can use it as a platform for your binoculars so you can see things better.  That's why you cut it to eye height.
> 
> A hiking pole is actually more powerful than a knife or a machete as a defense weapon.
> 
> I have one that I always take with me when I am hiking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello, here in France it will be considered like a weapon and the law is not like you Guy's.
Click to expand...

Dalia it would make sense for you to take a big strong friend along and start searching the forest now for your kitty.

If he/she is nowhere else to be found then the forest is the most likely place left.

But please don't go in there alone.


----------



## Dalia

Yes, I know strong men a friend to me is mitiary but he has wounded by hand he is resting  I shouted at the entrance but Nothing i did not go Inside the forest it is a dense forest the trees are Immense and frightened place with wild animals ...i wish i could go back to that day and make sure she don't cross the door since that day Something broke in me


----------



## froggy

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so for her but she as a lot of fur, she a Norwegian that what my Neighbour told me that she will be ok in the forest.
> that give me a bit of hope i don't want her to suffer if i can't find her.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia, have you asked neighbours to look in their garden sheds, garages etc? When I was a kid one of our cats went missing and when he came home his nails were all ragged and he was kind of dusty/dirty. He'd been locked in someone's shed. He was fine btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Tilly, yes my neighbour are very nice peoples they did try to find her , they look for her at there home but Nothing she run away down the cliff close to the forest i can't find her in the forest ...i call for her so many time but Nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have any male friends, strong and brave, and preferably armed (France is a knife culture like the UK not guns like the USA, Switzerland, Israel), he can go with you into the forest.
> 
> If you take a very bright flashlight with you just after dark then the light will shine up the eyes of lots of forest creatures.
> 
> Cats' eyes shine as red, yellow, blue, or green.  You could find your cat that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have military friends, they are not armed  ... it is not the same culture here in France, I admit that I prefer American culture, I want when I would be older to have a weapon at home to Protect me. A weapon in the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The next best thing to a firearm (when you cannot have a firearm) is a tall hiking pole, like a closet pole sawed down to the height of your eyes.
> 
> You can use the pole like a pirates' boarding pike to beat the crap out of somebody.
> 
> And you can use it as a platform for your binoculars so you can see things better.  That's why you cut it to eye height.
> 
> A hiking pole is actually more powerful than a knife or a machete as a defense weapon.
> 
> I have one that I always take with me when I am hiking.
Click to expand...

Like this? Lol


----------



## froggy

Dalia said:


> Yes, I know strong men a friend to me is mitiary but he has wounded by hand he is resting  I shouted at the entrance but Nothing i did not go Inside the forest it is a dense forest the trees are Immense and frightened place with wild animals ...i wish i could go back to that day and make sure she don't cross the door since that day Something broke in me


Pics of the forest please.


----------



## Dalia

Hello froggy there a pic from the net.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dalia said:


> Hello froggy there a pic from the net.



  Looks like logging land.


----------



## Dalia

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello froggy there a pic from the net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like logging land.
Click to expand...

Where I am located I am surrounded by the forest and I am near the city it is place is unique a very old place of France...my pomponette is likely gone in the forest


----------



## froggy

Dalia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello froggy there a pic from the net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like logging land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where I am located I am surrounded by the forest and I am near the city it is place is unique a very old place of France...my pomponette is likely gone in the wood
Click to expand...

Dalia  I think she's runnoft. Lol


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello froggy there a pic from the net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like logging land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where I am located I am surrounded by the forest and I am near the city it is place is unique a very old place of France...my pomponette is likely gone in the forest
Click to expand...

A very beautiful forested area.

Where I live we have thousands of miles of this in 3 directions -- north, south, and east.  To the west is desert.

I love the forest.  But one must never enter it unarmed.  There are creatures in the forest that can eat you alive.  Some are 2 legged and some have 4 legs.


----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello froggy there a pic from the net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like logging land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where I am located I am surrounded by the forest and I am near the city it is place is unique a very old place of France...my pomponette is likely gone in the forest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A very beautiful forested area.
> 
> Where I live we have thousands of miles of this in 3 directions -- north, south, and east.  To the west is desert.
> 
> I love the forest.  But one must never enter it unarmed.  There are creatures in the forest that can eat you alive.  Some are 2 legged and some have 4 legs.
Click to expand...

Quite right yiostheoy, I am afraid of the forest especially after once on horseback ride my horse got scare and left in a high speed into the forest, I know the horses well since I am small but this Experience left me frightened even I am lucky to have survived between the trees but my horse finally calmed down and I was able to go home.


----------



## Esmeralda

Dalia said:


> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...


How long has she been gone? She will come back soon, I'll bet. Mine did stuff like that and always came back.


----------



## Dalia

Esmeralda said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> How long has she been gone? She will come back soon, I'll bet. Mine did stuff like that and always came back.
Click to expand...

She is been gone for one week now she never have gone outside before.


----------



## Esmeralda

I'm so sorry.Did you check with the pound?


----------



## Dalia

Yes, no trace of her nowhere.


----------



## esthermoon

Dalia said:


> Yes, no trace of her nowhere.



Don't give up. I'm sure she will return. You know cats have an excellent memory


----------



## Esmeralda

esthermoon said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, no trace of her nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give up. I'm sure she will return. You know cats have an excellent memory
Click to expand...

Yes, she may turn up yet.


----------



## Dalia

She never came back it's over I know it ... she's gone and I've done everything now I'm trying to make a reason for myself, I miss her so much  I do not want any more animals for the rest of my life.


----------



## ricechickie

Dalia said:


> She never came back it's over I know it ... she's gone and I've done everything now I'm trying to make a reason for myself, I miss her so much  I do not want any more animals for the rest of my life.



I'm sorry, Dalia.  She still might return.  But I know, every day she hasn't is painful.


----------



## Dalia

ricechickie said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> She never came back it's over I know it ... she's gone and I've done everything now I'm trying to make a reason for myself, I miss her so much  I do not want any more animals for the rest of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, Dalia.  She still might return.  But I know, every day she hasn't is painful.
Click to expand...

Yes ricechickie, it is very painful and i think she wont come back because My neighbors have cats and big dogs she is afraid she is nervous of nature for me I feel it in my heart she will not come back any more.
And I cry, I love my cat and I want to take care of her.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dalia said:


> She never came back it's over I know it ... she's gone and I've done everything now I'm trying to make a reason for myself, I miss her so much  I do not want any more animals for the rest of my life.



    My last Boxer died in my arms about six months ago. Her ashes sit on my mantle along with the last three and she's still my avatar.
    I've found that when I can look at their ashes,or my avatar,on the mantle and smile at their memories rather than being sad at the loss of something special it's time to think about another furry friend.


----------



## depotoo

I'm so sorry, Dalia.





Dalia said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> She never came back it's over I know it ... she's gone and I've done everything now I'm trying to make a reason for myself, I miss her so much  I do not want any more animals for the rest of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, Dalia.  She still might return.  But I know, every day she hasn't is painful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ricechickie, it is very painful and i think she wont come back because My neighbors have cats and big dogs she is afraid she is nervous of nature for me I feel it in my heart she will not come back any more.
> And I cry, I love my cat and I want to take care of her.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dalia

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> She never came back it's over I know it ... she's gone and I've done everything now I'm trying to make a reason for myself, I miss her so much  I do not want any more animals for the rest of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last Boxer died in my arms about six months ago. Her ashes sit on my mantle along with the last three and she's still my avatar.
> I've found that when I can look at their ashes,or my avatar,on the mantle and smile at their memories rather than being sad at the loss of something special it's time to think about another furry friend.
Click to expand...

It's a touching story and I've always found your Avatar cute since the beginning that I signed up and maybe having an other animal would help you I do not want any other I want my pomponette


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dalia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> She never came back it's over I know it ... she's gone and I've done everything now I'm trying to make a reason for myself, I miss her so much  I do not want any more animals for the rest of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last Boxer died in my arms about six months ago. Her ashes sit on my mantle along with the last three and she's still my avatar.
> I've found that when I can look at their ashes,or my avatar,on the mantle and smile at their memories rather than being sad at the loss of something special it's time to think about another furry friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a touching story and I've always found your Avatar cute since the beginning that I signed up and maybe having an other animal would help you I do not want any other I want my pomponette
Click to expand...


  I still tear up when I think of or see Katy..it's not time just yet for a couple of new puppies.
   But experience tells me the day will come,and when it does you feel the love you had for the ones you left behind and you pass it on to the new member of your family.
   I've found the loss of the others only strengthens the love of the new because you realise just how precious the time you have together is.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> She never came back it's over I know it ... she's gone and I've done everything now I'm trying to make a reason for myself, I miss her so much  I do not want any more animals for the rest of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last Boxer died in my arms about six months ago. Her ashes sit on my mantle along with the last three and she's still my avatar.
> I've found that when I can look at their ashes,or my avatar,on the mantle and smile at their memories rather than being sad at the loss of something special it's time to think about another furry friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a touching story and I've always found your Avatar cute since the beginning that I signed up and maybe having an other animal would help you I do not want any other I want my pomponette
Click to expand...

Your kitty is still not back yet ?!

Well it has been 2 weeks so you probably need to go into the forest and call for her.

Otherwise it is unlikely she will remember you much longer.

I trained my cat to find his way back home.

I did this by taking him on walks.

First short walks then long walks.

He can find his way home from about 1/2 a block away.

Further than this he gets lost.

When he is lost he hides in a bush and waits for me to come find him.

Then when he hears me calling he comes running out crying his meow-cry which is like that of a hungry kitten.

Normally I then need to carry him back home.

Sometimes he will just follow me home, but people and animals and cars scare him, so carrying him works best.

You may therefore need to go into the forest looking for your cat too.


----------



## Dalia

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> She never came back it's over I know it ... she's gone and I've done everything now I'm trying to make a reason for myself, I miss her so much  I do not want any more animals for the rest of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last Boxer died in my arms about six months ago. Her ashes sit on my mantle along with the last three and she's still my avatar.
> I've found that when I can look at their ashes,or my avatar,on the mantle and smile at their memories rather than being sad at the loss of something special it's time to think about another furry friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a touching story and I've always found your Avatar cute since the beginning that I signed up and maybe having an other animal would help you I do not want any other I want my pomponette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still tear up when I think of or see Katy..it's not time just yet for a couple of new puppies.
> But experience tells me the day will come,and when it does you feel the love you had for the ones you left behind and you pass it on to the new member of your family.
> I've found the loss of the others only strengthens the love of the new because you realise just how precious the time you have together is.
Click to expand...

It's true my pomponette is so special and the memories with it are numerous and you're right HereWeGoAgain so precious any animal is unique in its kind. What is strange from the beginning she did not like closed doors in the house and when I opened the door she left the house and I would not think she would go like that. She also had this habit of eating only in her yellow bowl and only that color she liked to be brushed having hugs. It is so horrible to imagine her like that in nature.


----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> She never came back it's over I know it ... she's gone and I've done everything now I'm trying to make a reason for myself, I miss her so much  I do not want any more animals for the rest of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last Boxer died in my arms about six months ago. Her ashes sit on my mantle along with the last three and she's still my avatar.
> I've found that when I can look at their ashes,or my avatar,on the mantle and smile at their memories rather than being sad at the loss of something special it's time to think about another furry friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a touching story and I've always found your Avatar cute since the beginning that I signed up and maybe having an other animal would help you I do not want any other I want my pomponette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kitty is still not back yet ?!
> 
> Well it has been 2 weeks so you probably need to go into the forest and call for her.
> 
> Otherwise it is unlikely she will remember you much longer.
> 
> I trained my cat to find his way back home.
> 
> I did this by taking him on walks.
> 
> First short walks then long walks.
> 
> He can find his way home from about 1/2 a block away.
> 
> Further than this he gets lost.
> 
> When he is lost he hides in a bush and waits for me to come find him.
> 
> Then when he hears me calling he comes running out crying his meow-cry which is like that of a hungry kitten.
> 
> Normally I then need to carry him back home.
> 
> Sometimes he will just follow me home, but people and animals and cars scare him, so carrying him works best.
> 
> You may therefore need to go into the forest looking for your cat too.
Click to expand...

Good evening yiostheoy, thank you for your response but in the forest there is a lot of wild animal noise, I was at the beginning of the forest and I shouted her name early morning for her but I fear the danger of other animals I am not armed like you The Americans here we do not carry weapons


----------



## IsaacNewton

Dalia said:


> Hello froggy there a pic from the net.




Your sig is a T-Rex carrying a .50 caliber machine gun into battle. But you are afraid to go into a forest to find your cat? Take the .50 cal! Actually that photo almost looks like a painting.


----------



## Dalia

IsaacNewton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello froggy there a pic from the net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your sig is a T-Rex carrying a .50 caliber machine gun into battle. But you are afraid to go into a forest to find your cat? Take the .50 cal! Actually that photo almost looks like a painting.
Click to expand...

Yes, my sign is great but in reality and i am a woman not a T-Rex and not scare of everything but there is limit i wont fight with a wild animal and i say we can't carry weapon here in France. that picture i took it from the web i did not take myself.


----------



## xyz

Boars and wolves in the forest?

But anyway, cats don't usually go very far into unknown territory, unless they are trying to go back to somewhere they were before.


----------



## OldLady

Dalia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> She never came back it's over I know it ... she's gone and I've done everything now I'm trying to make a reason for myself, I miss her so much  I do not want any more animals for the rest of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last Boxer died in my arms about six months ago. Her ashes sit on my mantle along with the last three and she's still my avatar.
> I've found that when I can look at their ashes,or my avatar,on the mantle and smile at their memories rather than being sad at the loss of something special it's time to think about another furry friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a touching story and I've always found your Avatar cute since the beginning that I signed up and maybe having an other animal would help you I do not want any other I want my pomponette
Click to expand...

Every cat I've ever had has been so different it's not as if one "replaced" the one before.  If you're moving to PEI, it's probably a good idea to wait, anyway.  Cats hate to fly.


----------



## Dalia

xyz said:


> Boars and wolves in the forest?
> 
> But anyway, cats don't usually go very far into unknown territory, unless they are trying to go back to somewhere they were before.


Yes,but she would maybe have gone in the forest i live close to the forest.


----------



## Dalia

OldLady said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> She never came back it's over I know it ... she's gone and I've done everything now I'm trying to make a reason for myself, I miss her so much  I do not want any more animals for the rest of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last Boxer died in my arms about six months ago. Her ashes sit on my mantle along with the last three and she's still my avatar.
> I've found that when I can look at their ashes,or my avatar,on the mantle and smile at their memories rather than being sad at the loss of something special it's time to think about another furry friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a touching story and I've always found your Avatar cute since the beginning that I signed up and maybe having an other animal would help you I do not want any other I want my pomponette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every cat I've ever had has been so different it's not as if one "replaced" the one before.  If you're moving to PEI, it's probably a good idea to wait, anyway.  Cats hate to fly.
Click to expand...

Yes, my pomponette i can't replace her, i wont live France to go live close to my sister i will wait for a few years .


----------



## Gracie

Go into the forest. You want her back bad enough, that shouldn't stop you. Leave no stone unturned in your search. Place an ad in the paper of lost cat. Keep looking. Put up more flyers. Offer a reward. 

When Karma dies..I am done with furkids. I'll get a goldfish.


----------



## Dalia

Gracie said:


> Go into the forest. You want her back bad enough, that shouldn't stop you. Leave no stone unturned in your search. Place an ad in the paper of lost cat. Keep looking. Put up more flyers. Offer a reward.
> 
> When Karma dies..I am done with furkids. I'll get a goldfish.


For the forest if I go I go armed and not alone facing wild animals  No one goes into the deep forest without being armed against wolves and I make posters of pomponette I want see for her in my village and I did not find her


----------



## Tilly

IsaacNewton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello froggy there a pic from the net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your sig is a T-Rex carrying a .50 caliber machine gun into battle. But you are afraid to go into a forest to find your cat? Take the .50 cal! Actually that photo almost looks like a painting.
Click to expand...

Pig.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Tilly said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello froggy there a pic from the net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your sig is a T-Rex carrying a .50 caliber machine gun into battle. But you are afraid to go into a forest to find your cat? Take the .50 cal! Actually that photo almost looks like a painting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pig.
Click to expand...



Brush up on your humorous sarcasm and you won't make so many faux pas. It was a joke which she got.


----------



## yiostheoy

IsaacNewton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello froggy there a pic from the net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your sig is a T-Rex carrying a .50 caliber machine gun into battle. But you are afraid to go into a forest to find your cat? Take the .50 cal! Actually that photo almost looks like a painting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Brush up on your humorous sarcasm and you won't make so many faux pas. It was a joke which she got.
Click to expand...

Here's another joke:

Dalia need to find a big strong tough guy to guard her as she walks thru the forest looking for her cat.

But she lives in France.

So there aren't any !!


----------



## Coyote

Dalia said:


> She never came back it's over I know it ... she's gone and I've done everything now I'm trying to make a reason for myself, I miss her so much  I do not want any more animals for the rest of my life.



I'm so sorry Dalia....

(((hugs)))


----------



## Kat

I just read this thread Dalia 

I am so sorry. I know you are heartbroken.


----------



## Tilly

IsaacNewton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello froggy there a pic from the net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your sig is a T-Rex carrying a .50 caliber machine gun into battle. But you are afraid to go into a forest to find your cat? Take the .50 cal! Actually that photo almost looks like a painting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Brush up on your humorous sarcasm and you won't make so many faux pas. It was a joke which she got.
Click to expand...

Sure. That's why she thanked my post


----------



## IsaacNewton

Tilly said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello froggy there a pic from the net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your sig is a T-Rex carrying a .50 caliber machine gun into battle. But you are afraid to go into a forest to find your cat? Take the .50 cal! Actually that photo almost looks like a painting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Brush up on your humorous sarcasm and you won't make so many faux pas. It was a joke which she got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. That's why she thanked my post
Click to expand...


I see so someone says they intended no invective but you instead find the misery anyway. 

Well that's one way to live.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia right about now I would be checking all the dog/cat catchers', the local dog/cat rescue, and then heading down into the forest myself.

Cats usually sleep in the daytime, and are awake in the late evenings and all through the night into the early morning.

By the time the sun comes up they are back asleep.

So you need to search with a powerful flashlight during the hours when cats are awake.

With a flashlight you will be able to see lots of animals' eyes.

Cats' eyes are red (like mine is), yellow, green, or blue.  That's what you need to look for.

If you don't do it soon you will never find your cat.  Especially if it gets driven deeper and deeper into the forest.


----------



## yiostheoy

IsaacNewton said:


> I see so someone says they intended no invective but you instead find the misery anyway.
> 
> Well that's one way to live.



Great ... a sh!t storm in a lamentation thread.


----------



## yiostheoy

Tilly said:


> Sure. That's why she thanked my post


So I was going to guess that Erob is near Cyprus Greece because that is west of Phoenicia but the Wiki says Ethiopia ?!

Irob people - Wikipedia


----------



## IsaacNewton

yiostheoy said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see so someone says they intended no invective but you instead find the misery anyway.
> 
> Well that's one way to live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great ... a sh!t storm in a lamentation thread.
Click to expand...


Usually your forte.


----------



## Kat

*Please stop the bickering in this thread. Get back on topic.*


----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia right about now I would be checking all the dog/cat catchers', the local dog/cat rescue, and then heading down into the forest myself.
> 
> Cats usually sleep in the daytime, and are awake in the late evenings and all through the night into the early morning.
> 
> By the time the sun comes up they are back asleep.
> 
> So you need to search with a powerful flashlight during the hours when cats are awake.
> 
> With a flashlight you will be able to see lots of animals' eyes.
> 
> Cats' eyes are red (like mine is), yellow, green, or blue.  That's what you need to look for.
> 
> If you don't do it soon you will never find your cat.  Especially if it gets driven deeper and deeper into the forest.



Hello everyone, I do not always understand the humor in your words that you Americans uses sometimes it's humor  or not ?and sometimes when I'm not certain I avoid answering because I do not know either if it ' Is a Vanne /valve Pic or an insult style.
For the forest yiostheoy you will understand that it is a big forest on a small mountain with big thick trees, one of my neighbors the one who has the cat  name John Wayne explained to me that his cat went to the forest and he returned home after .. From my window I can see the forest rising in height and the animals descending the forest, with little space by location and it is wild , I did not see my pomponnette, I Put her litter, her food, water and also her blanket with her bed outside at the entrance but she did not come back this is the cat of my neighbor who come to the entrance, he told me That he would not let him go out to see if my pomponnette would return to his bed and would come home, it's been three days already she has not come back.


----------



## gtopa1

Dalia said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia right about now I would be checking all the dog/cat catchers', the local dog/cat rescue, and then heading down into the forest myself.
> 
> Cats usually sleep in the daytime, and are awake in the late evenings and all through the night into the early morning.
> 
> By the time the sun comes up they are back asleep.
> 
> So you need to search with a powerful flashlight during the hours when cats are awake.
> 
> With a flashlight you will be able to see lots of animals' eyes.
> 
> Cats' eyes are red (like mine is), yellow, green, or blue.  That's what you need to look for.
> 
> If you don't do it soon you will never find your cat.  Especially if it gets driven deeper and deeper into the forest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I do not always understand the humor in your words that you Americans uses sometimes it's humor  or not ?and sometimes when I'm not certain I avoid answering because I do not know either if it ' Is a Vanne /valve Pic or an insult style.
> For the forest yiostheoy you will understand that it is a big forest on a small mountain with big thick trees, one of my neighbors the one who has the cat  name John Wayne explained to me that his cat went to the forest and he returned home after .. From my window I can see the forest rising in height and the animals descending the forest, with little space by location and it is wild , I did not see my pomponnette, I Put her litter, her food, water and also her blanket with her bed outside at the entrance but she did not come back this is the cat of my neighbor who come to the entrance, he told me That he would not let him go out to see if my pomponnette would return to his bed and would come home, it's been three days already she has not come back.
Click to expand...

I know how you feel, sweetie. We found our pet cat on the side of the road; a victim of a steel belted radial. We buried him with his old friend, the family dog, in the gardens of some friends of ours; the forested part. (Friends run the property). 







Nearly twenty years later the children still miss their pets. We visit them still on occasions.They're buried just behind these trees in a small glade.(below)






Not long after we inherited my father's dog after my father died. It was never a part of the family like those other two though. 

Just a question; would you know if your Pomponnette was having a litter(Famale cat??)

Greg


----------



## Dalia

gtopa1 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia right about now I would be checking all the dog/cat catchers', the local dog/cat rescue, and then heading down into the forest myself.
> 
> Cats usually sleep in the daytime, and are awake in the late evenings and all through the night into the early morning.
> 
> By the time the sun comes up they are back asleep.
> 
> So you need to search with a powerful flashlight during the hours when cats are awake.
> 
> With a flashlight you will be able to see lots of animals' eyes.
> 
> Cats' eyes are red (like mine is), yellow, green, or blue.  That's what you need to look for.
> 
> If you don't do it soon you will never find your cat.  Especially if it gets driven deeper and deeper into the forest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I do not always understand the humor in your words that you Americans uses sometimes it's humor  or not ?and sometimes when I'm not certain I avoid answering because I do not know either if it ' Is a Vanne /valve Pic or an insult style.
> For the forest yiostheoy you will understand that it is a big forest on a small mountain with big thick trees, one of my neighbors the one who has the cat  name John Wayne explained to me that his cat went to the forest and he returned home after .. From my window I can see the forest rising in height and the animals descending the forest, with little space by location and it is wild , I did not see my pomponnette, I Put her litter, her food, water and also her blanket with her bed outside at the entrance but she did not come back this is the cat of my neighbor who come to the entrance, he told me That he would not let him go out to see if my pomponnette would return to his bed and would come home, it's been three days already she has not come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know how you feel, sweetie. We found our pet cat on the side of the road; a victim of a steel belted radial. We buried him with his old friend, the family dog, in the gardens of some friends of ours; the forested part. (Friends run the property).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly twenty years later the children still miss their pets. We visit them still on occasions.They're buried just behind these trees in a small glade.(below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not long after we inherited my father's dog after my father died. It was never a part of the family like those other two though.
> 
> Just a question; would you know if your Pomponnette was having a litter(Famale cat??)
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Hello, thank you for your encouragement and I sympathize with you, we attach so much to his pet I have a pinch to the heart every day that it is difficult to live without it, pomponette is a female I spoke Of its cat litter.


----------



## featherlite

Dalia said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go into the forest. You want her back bad enough, that shouldn't stop you. Leave no stone unturned in your search. Place an ad in the paper of lost cat. Keep looking. Put up more flyers. Offer a reward.
> 
> When Karma dies..I am done with furkids. I'll get a goldfish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the forest if I go I go armed and not alone facing wild animals  No one goes into the deep forest without being armed against wolves and I make posters of pomponette I want see for her in my village and I did not find her
Click to expand...




You didnt find her?  Ive had a couple indoor outdoor cats go out and never come back. It was AWFUL not knowing what happened to them. Both had been outdoorsy cats for years and didn't stay out too long. Well one did, but he always came back in the morning
Im sorry.


----------



## Dalia

featherlite said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go into the forest. You want her back bad enough, that shouldn't stop you. Leave no stone unturned in your search. Place an ad in the paper of lost cat. Keep looking. Put up more flyers. Offer a reward.
> 
> When Karma dies..I am done with furkids. I'll get a goldfish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the forest if I go I go armed and not alone facing wild animals  No one goes into the deep forest without being armed against wolves and I make posters of pomponette I want see for her in my village and I did not find her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt find her?  Ive had a couple indoor outdoor cats go out and never come back. It was AWFUL not knowing what happened to them. Both had been outdoorsy cats for years and didn't stay out too long. Well one did, but he always came back in the morning
> Im sorry.
Click to expand...

Thank you featherlite , she did not come back and i feel she wont because i look for her and i leave everything for her at the door, Nothing what worry me she never been outside before so i think the worst could have happen to her.
It is just horrible she is like my child


----------



## Tilly

Dalia said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go into the forest. You want her back bad enough, that shouldn't stop you. Leave no stone unturned in your search. Place an ad in the paper of lost cat. Keep looking. Put up more flyers. Offer a reward.
> 
> When Karma dies..I am done with furkids. I'll get a goldfish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the forest if I go I go armed and not alone facing wild animals  No one goes into the deep forest without being armed against wolves and I make posters of pomponette I want see for her in my village and I did not find her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt find her?  Ive had a couple indoor outdoor cats go out and never come back. It was AWFUL not knowing what happened to them. Both had been outdoorsy cats for years and didn't stay out too long. Well one did, but he always came back in the morning
> Im sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you featherlite , she did not come back and i feel she wont because i look for her and i leave everything for her at the door, Nothing what worry me she never been outside before so i think the worst could have happen to her.
> It is just horrible she is like my child
Click to expand...

So sorry, Dalia. How long has she been gone now?


----------



## Dalia

Thank you Tilly, is been 19 days.


----------



## eagle1462010

Sorry Dalia.......hopefully your cat will find the way home still.


----------



## Dalia

eagle1462010 said:


> Sorry Dalia.......hopefully your cat will find the way home still.


Thank you eagle1462010, I doubt because she is fearful and my neighbor closest to always the house full of people and she is fearful, she runs away when she sees people, she is afraid of noise, wind, rain, you see how Is hard I imagine the worst


----------



## xyz

By the way, when they mate, there's usually a couple of males chasing around a female. They can run around for a week or so before they come back.


----------



## Dalia

xyz said:


> By the way, when they mate, there's usually a couple of males chasing around a female. They can run around for a week or so before they come back.


Thanks to you for this information last night in the night he had noises out of the cats that meowed that made shouts I looked at the window he had cats but not my pomponette I went down to see outside I called Her name pomponnette she was not there she never came home. I really despair I think of it all the time, what's happened? Where is she ? I did everything to find her! I'm so unhappy without her, it's horrible to think the worst and that's what I believe because I know in my heart she would have come home.


----------



## Death Angel

Tilly said:


> My mother did that and she got calls from vile people saying things like they'd killed the cat and even worse etc. We never found the cat.


This is why I prefer most animals to most humans. We can be despicable creatures.


----------



## Death Angel

yiostheoy said:


> Well it looks like it has been 4 days now.
> 
> In 4 days a cat can travel several miles in the wrong direction.


They RARELY travel far.


----------



## Dalia

Death Angel said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it looks like it has been 4 days now.
> 
> In 4 days a cat can travel several miles in the wrong direction.
> 
> 
> 
> They RARELY travel far.
Click to expand...

Hello,Death Angel sometime it happen, i wish that my pomponette come back home one day.
I have this story for you. beautiful ending !
A cat  call Cookie crosses whole of France to find his mistress

                           publié le  13/12/2014





A cat called Cookie has traveled more than 1000 km from the South-East to the North-West of France to find his mistress. A real solo crossing that lasted a year and a half.
It's almost a Christmas miracle. Cookie has finally found her mistress in Normandy, a thousand kilometers further north and a year and a half later. The cat of Dan Bouchery had disappeared since March 2013 in Grasse, at the other end of France.

Un chat traverse la France entière pour retrouver sa maîtresse


----------



## Death Angel

I read the whole thread hoping you'd have good news. I am sorry. Your cat still MAY come back. If it doesn't I hope you'll change your mind about taking in another. There are so many that need a good home.

My cat, Prince Harry, was gone for 9 days. I distributed fliers throughout the neighborhood (i offered $100), and when I returned home, THERE HE WAS under a bush! He was badly beaten up by some other animal, and I thought he was going to die, but he made a full recovery!

Here is my little buddy, Prince Harry, a grey Maine Coon:


----------



## Death Angel

HereWeGoAgain said:


> My last Boxer died in my arms about six months ago. Her ashes sit on my mantle along with the last three and she's still my avatar.


Boxers are not the prettiest dogs, but theyre GREAT dogs. They have good "souls."


----------



## Dalia

Death Angel said:


> I read the whole thread hoping you'd have good news. I am sorry. Your cat still MAY come back. If it doesn't I hope you'll change your mind about taking in another. There are so many that need a good home.
> 
> My cat, Prince Harry, was gone for 9 days. I distributed fliers throughout the neighborhood (i offered $100), and when I returned home, THERE HE WAS under a bush! He was badly beaten up by some other animal, and I thought he was going to die, but he made a full recovery!
> 
> Here is my little buddy, Prince Harry, a grey Maine Coon:


You have a beautiful cat, I'm glad it's okay.
I could with time perhaps take another cat, yes and a cat that would need a roof.


----------



## Death Angel

Dalia said:


> You have a beautiful cat, I'm glad it's okay.
> I could with time perhaps take another cat, yes and a cat that would need a roof.


If you have animal shelters like we do, consider taking one of them. Consider the ones you think no one will want.  They will be forever grateful.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Death Angel said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last Boxer died in my arms about six months ago. Her ashes sit on my mantle along with the last three and she's still my avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Boxers are not the prettiest dogs, but theyre GREAT dogs. They have good "souls."
Click to expand...


  I wouldnt have any other breed.


----------



## Tilly

Death Angel said:


> I read the whole thread hoping you'd have good news. I am sorry. Your cat still MAY come back. If it doesn't I hope you'll change your mind about taking in another. There are so many that need a good home.
> 
> My cat, Prince Harry, was gone for 9 days. I distributed fliers throughout the neighborhood (i offered $100), and when I returned home, THERE HE WAS under a bush! He was badly beaten up by some other animal, and I thought he was going to die, but he made a full recovery!
> 
> Here is my little buddy, Prince Harry, a grey Maine Coon:


Awwww. He's a beauty!


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia after your vigil I firmly believe you should get a new kitty and then train him/her how to find its way home.

You do this by opening your door and going outside with her/him day after day until the kitty remembers the way back.

My kitty was outside last night for 5 hours from 10 pm to 3 a.m.

Usually he comes home around midnight so that's when I went to look for him.  But I could not find him.  He must have gone on a long foray further than usual.

Well since it was after midnight I could not search the neighborhood for him with my flashlight because the paranoid neighbors would have called the police on me.  So I had to wait.

My cat came home finally around 3 a.m. while I was sleeping.  I keep the patio door open a small crack so he can squeeze back in.

If you teach them the way home they will follow it on their own when need be.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it looks like it has been 4 days now.
> 
> In 4 days a cat can travel several miles in the wrong direction.
> 
> 
> 
> They RARELY travel far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello,Death Angel sometime it happen, i wish that my pomponette come back home one day.
> I have this story for you. beautiful ending !
> A cat  call Cookie crosses whole of France to find his mistress
> 
> publié le  13/12/2014
> 
> View attachment 137694
> 
> A cat called Cookie has traveled more than 1000 km from the South-East to the North-West of France to find his mistress. A real solo crossing that lasted a year and a half.
> It's almost a Christmas miracle. Cookie has finally found her mistress in Normandy, a thousand kilometers further north and a year and a half later. The cat of Dan Bouchery had disappeared since March 2013 in Grasse, at the other end of France.
> 
> Un chat traverse la France entière pour retrouver sa maîtresse
Click to expand...

This beautiful black velvet kitty is obviously:

A European
Longhair
Green eyed
Black nosed
Black on white
Snowshoe
Kitty.

But I don't get (1) how and (2) where the cat got away or (3) how the cat found his/her human in a different place ??

Was the owner on vacation and the cat got away during the vacation ??

If so it is uncanny that the cat figured out the way back home.


----------



## yiostheoy

xyz said:


> By the way, when they mate, there's usually a couple of males chasing around a female. They can run around for a week or so before they come back.


Plus if the female was not spayed then she is probably nursing kittens right now and cannot leave them for another few months.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems unusual for a cat to go away for too long. How long have you had the cat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8 years,
> my Pomponette a Norwegian.
Click to expand...

Such a beautiful kitty too !!


----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia after your vigil I firmly believe you should get a new kitty and then train him/her how to find its way home.
> 
> You do this by opening your door and going outside with her/him day after day until the kitty remembers the way back.
> 
> My kitty was outside last night for 5 hours from 10 pm to 3 a.m.
> 
> Usually he comes home around midnight so that's when I went to look for him.  But I could not find him.  He must have gone on a long foray further than usual.
> 
> Well since it was after midnight I could not search the neighborhood for him with my flashlight because the paranoid neighbors would have called the police on me.  So I had to wait.
> 
> My cat came home finally around 3 a.m. while I was sleeping.  I keep the patio door open a small crack so he can squeeze back in.
> 
> If you teach them the way home they will follow it on their own when need be.


Hello  ,yiostheoy this is a very good advice, but if I take another cat, I do not think it will go outside. i would be to worry of loosing my cat again.


----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it looks like it has been 4 days now.
> 
> In 4 days a cat can travel several miles in the wrong direction.
> 
> 
> 
> They RARELY travel far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello,Death Angel sometime it happen, i wish that my pomponette come back home one day.
> I have this story for you. beautiful ending !
> A cat  call Cookie crosses whole of France to find his mistress
> 
> publié le  13/12/2014
> 
> View attachment 137694
> 
> A cat called Cookie has traveled more than 1000 km from the South-East to the North-West of France to find his mistress. A real solo crossing that lasted a year and a half.
> It's almost a Christmas miracle. Cookie has finally found her mistress in Normandy, a thousand kilometers further north and a year and a half later. The cat of Dan Bouchery had disappeared since March 2013 in Grasse, at the other end of France.
> 
> Un chat traverse la France entière pour retrouver sa maîtresse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This beautiful black velvet kitty is obviously:
> 
> A European
> Longhair
> Green eyed
> Black nosed
> Black on white
> Snowshoe
> Kitty.
> 
> But I don't get (1) how and (2) where the cat got away or (3) how the cat found his/her human in a different place ??
> 
> Was the owner on vacation and the cat got away during the vacation ??
> 
> If so it is uncanny that the cat figured out the way back home.
Click to expand...


I give the complete version in English.
I use the translation.



It was Mrs. Bouchery who lost her cat
Dan Bouchery lives in Beaumont-en-Auge, Calvados. One day in February 2013, the owner of the cat moves with his cat to work a few months in Grasse, Alpes-Maritimes. But on the 7th of March, Cookie disappears. His mistress sticks posters of the small black and white animal that has only a few weeks and spreads an announcement in the local press. "I thought they had stolen it," says this Calvadosian in Normandy-Actu.


She had picked up the kitten left on a farm to give it to her son. It is finally she, lovers of the beasts, who keeps Cookie under his roof, and takes it as far as Grasse.
But in the South, for Cookie it is not the life of Pacha. "He did not get used to life in the hotel room in Grasse, he was bored, and Cookie liked the rain and asked to go to the balcony all the time. At first. He seemed to be a dog-cat, very endearing, "says Dan Bouchery.

Without success in his search to find his cat, "April 30, I had to make up to leave without him".
Recovered thanks to its chip
One fine day in August 2014, Dan Bouchery received a call from a veterinarian in Orbec, 40km from his home. He found an animal that would belong to Dan. The little feline carries a microchip, which holds the name of its mistress.
She said: "On October 13, I finally recovered it, it showed a few apprehensions when I found the house, they quickly disappeared to give way to a concert of purrs, and cuddles interminable. To nestle in the attic of the house, where he found his cozy little nest for the day, and at night he lives outside, freely. "
What adventures did Cookie experience and how did he find his way back? A mystery that has enough to inspire his mistress who is a writer and a poet
_*And as the question had already been asked by HereWeGoAgain this cat actually had a chip. My Pomponette does not have a chip because she a Inside cat.*_


----------



## Dalia

Death Angel said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a beautiful cat, I'm glad it's okay.
> I could with time perhaps take another cat, yes and a cat that would need a roof.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have animal shelters like we do, consider taking one of them. Consider the ones you think no one will want.  They will be forever grateful.
Click to expand...

I agree we have shelters for cats and dogs and I was seeing for my cat I gave all the information in case my pomponette would end up there. And they have animals that are marked SOS. It is a heartbreak. I love animals much more than humans.


----------



## Dalia

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last Boxer died in my arms about six months ago. Her ashes sit on my mantle along with the last three and she's still my avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Boxers are not the prettiest dogs, but theyre GREAT dogs. They have good "souls."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldnt have any other breed.
Click to expand...

My adorable sister is like that, she had dogs and it's always Dachshund and no other breeds






Dachshund Dog Breed Information, Pictures, Characteristics & Facts - Dogtime


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dalia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last Boxer died in my arms about six months ago. Her ashes sit on my mantle along with the last three and she's still my avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Boxers are not the prettiest dogs, but theyre GREAT dogs. They have good "souls."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldnt have any other breed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My adorable sister is like that, she had dogs and it's always Dachshund and no other breeds
> 
> 
> View attachment 137734
> 
> Dachshund Dog Breed Information, Pictures, Characteristics & Facts - Dogtime
Click to expand...


  Nothing against your sister or anything but I really dont care for the ankle biter breeds.
   I like a dog big enough to rough house with.


----------



## Dalia

Tilly said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read the whole thread hoping you'd have good news. I am sorry. Your cat still MAY come back. If it doesn't I hope you'll change your mind about taking in another. There are so many that need a good home.
> 
> My cat, Prince Harry, was gone for 9 days. I distributed fliers throughout the neighborhood (i offered $100), and when I returned home, THERE HE WAS under a bush! He was badly beaten up by some other animal, and I thought he was going to die, but he made a full recovery!
> 
> Here is my little buddy, Prince Harry, a grey Maine Coon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww. He's a beauty!
Click to expand...

Hello Tilly, he is adorable he as big paws and very nice fur.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dalia said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read the whole thread hoping you'd have good news. I am sorry. Your cat still MAY come back. If it doesn't I hope you'll change your mind about taking in another. There are so many that need a good home.
> 
> My cat, Prince Harry, was gone for 9 days. I distributed fliers throughout the neighborhood (i offered $100), and when I returned home, THERE HE WAS under a bush! He was badly beaten up by some other animal, and I thought he was going to die, but he made a full recovery!
> 
> Here is my little buddy, Prince Harry, a grey Maine Coon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww. He's a beauty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Tilly, he is adorable he as big paws and very nice fur.
Click to expand...


  That is a really cool looking cat.
That face reminds me of a lions face.


----------



## Dalia

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last Boxer died in my arms about six months ago. Her ashes sit on my mantle along with the last three and she's still my avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Boxers are not the prettiest dogs, but theyre GREAT dogs. They have good "souls."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldnt have any other breed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My adorable sister is like that, she had dogs and it's always Dachshund and no other breeds
> 
> 
> View attachment 137734
> 
> Dachshund Dog Breed Information, Pictures, Characteristics & Facts - Dogtime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing against your sister or anything but I really dont care for the ankle biter breeds.
> I like a dog big enough to rough house with.
Click to expand...

I understand, the family does not understand why she likes this kind of dog so much.
I am more cat but I also prefer the small dogs like those of the avatar of Tilly


----------



## Dalia

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read the whole thread hoping you'd have good news. I am sorry. Your cat still MAY come back. If it doesn't I hope you'll change your mind about taking in another. There are so many that need a good home.
> 
> My cat, Prince Harry, was gone for 9 days. I distributed fliers throughout the neighborhood (i offered $100), and when I returned home, THERE HE WAS under a bush! He was badly beaten up by some other animal, and I thought he was going to die, but he made a full recovery!
> 
> Here is my little buddy, Prince Harry, a grey Maine Coon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww. He's a beauty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Tilly, he is adorable he as big paws and very nice fur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a really cool looking cat.
> That face reminds me of a lions face.
Click to expand...

Yes, it is true a real cool cat.


----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems unusual for a cat to go away for too long. How long have you had the cat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8 years,
> my Pomponette a Norwegian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such a beautiful kitty too !!
Click to expand...

The most beautiful one and Dead Angel cat too


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last Boxer died in my arms about six months ago. Her ashes sit on my mantle along with the last three and she's still my avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Boxers are not the prettiest dogs, but theyre GREAT dogs. They have good "souls."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldnt have any other breed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My adorable sister is like that, she had dogs and it's always Dachshund and no other breeds
> 
> 
> View attachment 137734
> 
> Dachshund Dog Breed Information, Pictures, Characteristics & Facts - Dogtime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing against your sister or anything but I really dont care for the ankle biter breeds.
> I like a dog big enough to rough house with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand, the family does not understand why she likes this kind of dog so much.
> I am more cat but I also prefer the small dogs like those of the avatar of Tilly
Click to expand...

Small dogs are probably more fun than cats.

But I am a cat person now.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it looks like it has been 4 days now.
> 
> In 4 days a cat can travel several miles in the wrong direction.
> 
> 
> 
> They RARELY travel far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello,Death Angel sometime it happen, i wish that my pomponette come back home one day.
> I have this story for you. beautiful ending !
> A cat  call Cookie crosses whole of France to find his mistress
> 
> publié le  13/12/2014
> 
> View attachment 137694
> 
> A cat called Cookie has traveled more than 1000 km from the South-East to the North-West of France to find his mistress. A real solo crossing that lasted a year and a half.
> It's almost a Christmas miracle. Cookie has finally found her mistress in Normandy, a thousand kilometers further north and a year and a half later. The cat of Dan Bouchery had disappeared since March 2013 in Grasse, at the other end of France.
> 
> Un chat traverse la France entière pour retrouver sa maîtresse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This beautiful black velvet kitty is obviously:
> 
> A European
> Longhair
> Green eyed
> Black nosed
> Black on white
> Snowshoe
> Kitty.
> 
> But I don't get (1) how and (2) where the cat got away or (3) how the cat found his/her human in a different place ??
> 
> Was the owner on vacation and the cat got away during the vacation ??
> 
> If so it is uncanny that the cat figured out the way back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I give the complete version in English.
> I use the translation.
> 
> 
> 
> It was Mrs. Bouchery who lost her cat
> Dan Bouchery lives in Beaumont-en-Auge, Calvados. One day in February 2013, the owner of the cat moves with his cat to work a few months in Grasse, Alpes-Maritimes. But on the 7th of March, Cookie disappears. His mistress sticks posters of the small black and white animal that has only a few weeks and spreads an announcement in the local press. "I thought they had stolen it," says this Calvadosian in Normandy-Actu.
> 
> 
> She had picked up the kitten left on a farm to give it to her son. It is finally she, lovers of the beasts, who keeps Cookie under his roof, and takes it as far as Grasse.
> But in the South, for Cookie it is not the life of Pacha. "He did not get used to life in the hotel room in Grasse, he was bored, and Cookie liked the rain and asked to go to the balcony all the time. At first. He seemed to be a dog-cat, very endearing, "says Dan Bouchery.
> 
> Without success in his search to find his cat, "April 30, I had to make up to leave without him".
> Recovered thanks to its chip
> One fine day in August 2014, Dan Bouchery received a call from a veterinarian in Orbec, 40km from his home. He found an animal that would belong to Dan. The little feline carries a microchip, which holds the name of its mistress.
> She said: "On October 13, I finally recovered it, it showed a few apprehensions when I found the house, they quickly disappeared to give way to a concert of purrs, and cuddles interminable. To nestle in the attic of the house, where he found his cozy little nest for the day, and at night he lives outside, freely. "
> What adventures did Cookie experience and how did he find his way back? A mystery that has enough to inspire his mistress who is a writer and a poet
> _*And as the question had already been asked by HereWeGoAgain this cat actually had a chip. My Pomponette does not have a chip because she a Inside cat.*_
Click to expand...

Ok so it was the CHIP that identified the cat.

This makes perfect sense.

Chips are a good idea.  My cat has one too.

And also my cat has a collar that I wrote his name and my cell phone number onto also.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> Hello  ,yiostheoy this is a very good advice, but if I take another cat, I do not think it will go outside. i would be to worry of loosing my cat again.


If the cat escapes it needs to know its way home.

You should also get a chip for the cat and put a flea collar on it with the cat's name and your phone number too.


----------



## Death Angel

yiostheoy said:


> If the cat escapes it needs to know its way home.
> 
> You should also get a chip for the cat and put a flea collar on it with the cat's name and your phone number too.


Good advice. Cats are territorial. They seldom wander far, especially when the know their territory. That's why I agree, even an indoor cat should be shown around the home, from the outside. Indoor cats often escape. They need to know their territory.


----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it looks like it has been 4 days now.
> 
> In 4 days a cat can travel several miles in the wrong direction.
> 
> 
> 
> They RARELY travel far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello,Death Angel sometime it happen, i wish that my pomponette come back home one day.
> I have this story for you. beautiful ending !
> A cat  call Cookie crosses whole of France to find his mistress
> 
> publié le  13/12/2014
> 
> View attachment 137694
> 
> A cat called Cookie has traveled more than 1000 km from the South-East to the North-West of France to find his mistress. A real solo crossing that lasted a year and a half.
> It's almost a Christmas miracle. Cookie has finally found her mistress in Normandy, a thousand kilometers further north and a year and a half later. The cat of Dan Bouchery had disappeared since March 2013 in Grasse, at the other end of France.
> 
> Un chat traverse la France entière pour retrouver sa maîtresse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This beautiful black velvet kitty is obviously:
> 
> A European
> Longhair
> Green eyed
> Black nosed
> Black on white
> Snowshoe
> Kitty.
> 
> But I don't get (1) how and (2) where the cat got away or (3) how the cat found his/her human in a different place ??
> 
> Was the owner on vacation and the cat got away during the vacation ??
> 
> If so it is uncanny that the cat figured out the way back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I give the complete version in English.
> I use the translation.
> 
> 
> 
> It was Mrs. Bouchery who lost her cat
> Dan Bouchery lives in Beaumont-en-Auge, Calvados. One day in February 2013, the owner of the cat moves with his cat to work a few months in Grasse, Alpes-Maritimes. But on the 7th of March, Cookie disappears. His mistress sticks posters of the small black and white animal that has only a few weeks and spreads an announcement in the local press. "I thought they had stolen it," says this Calvadosian in Normandy-Actu.
> 
> 
> She had picked up the kitten left on a farm to give it to her son. It is finally she, lovers of the beasts, who keeps Cookie under his roof, and takes it as far as Grasse.
> But in the South, for Cookie it is not the life of Pacha. "He did not get used to life in the hotel room in Grasse, he was bored, and Cookie liked the rain and asked to go to the balcony all the time. At first. He seemed to be a dog-cat, very endearing, "says Dan Bouchery.
> 
> Without success in his search to find his cat, "April 30, I had to make up to leave without him".
> Recovered thanks to its chip
> One fine day in August 2014, Dan Bouchery received a call from a veterinarian in Orbec, 40km from his home. He found an animal that would belong to Dan. The little feline carries a microchip, which holds the name of its mistress.
> She said: "On October 13, I finally recovered it, it showed a few apprehensions when I found the house, they quickly disappeared to give way to a concert of purrs, and cuddles interminable. To nestle in the attic of the house, where he found his cozy little nest for the day, and at night he lives outside, freely. "
> What adventures did Cookie experience and how did he find his way back? A mystery that has enough to inspire his mistress who is a writer and a poet
> _*And as the question had already been asked by HereWeGoAgain this cat actually had a chip. My Pomponette does not have a chip because she a Inside cat.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so it was the CHIP that identified the cat.
> 
> This makes perfect sense.
> 
> Chips are a good idea.  My cat has one too.
> 
> And also my cat has a collar that I wrote his name and my cell phone number onto also.
Click to expand...

Yes, I regret not having put a collar and a chip on my pomponette but it was not going outside, I also feel guilty of not being able to stop it in time since I had my hands full.
I would regret this moment all my life, it is after we want things to pass differently but it is too late


----------



## yiostheoy

My kitten was at risk until his big appointment at 10 weeks to get neutered.  That's when I had the vet implant a chip.  Then I filled out the forms online to register him for the USA.

He's not going to Canada or Mexico anytime soon.

When he was big enough I also got him a flea collar and wrote his name and my phone number on it in black ink.

He also has a city pet license with a registration number and so the animal control agency has him on record too.

All of these measures depend on him being found and caught by another human however.  He is very hard to catch and he runs away from everyone except for me.  So these measures are simply passive and may not work.

But last night as usual he wanted to go outside so after 10 p.m. when the dog walkers are all in bed with their dogs and the traffic is very lite, I let him out.

He came back 4 hours later on his own, then meowed to wake me and tell me he was back.

He is such a good kitty !!

And it took a while to teach him about the new neighborhood so he knows his way around.  This is the critical factor.  It is more important than a chip or a collar.


----------



## yiostheoy

It could be that your cat Dalia did not like the food or the apartment or being confined and so she left on her own and does not plan to come back.

You never know.

Cat's only come back if they are happy there.

My kitty is very happy but he needs some freedom too.

He has 2 feral girlfriends and he also likes to chase birds and field mice.


----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> My kitten was at risk until his big appointment at 10 weeks to get neutered.  That's when I had the vet implant a chip.  Then I filled out the forms online to register him for the USA.
> 
> He's not going to Canada or Mexico anytime soon.
> 
> When he was big enough I also got him a flea collar and wrote his name and my phone number on it in black ink.
> 
> He also has a city pet license with a registration number and so the animal control agency has him on record too.
> 
> All of these measures depend on him being found and caught by another human however.  He is very hard to catch and he runs away from everyone except for me.  So these measures are simply passive and may not work.
> 
> But last night as usual he wanted to go outside so after 10 p.m. when the dog walkers are all in bed with their dogs and the traffic is very lite, I let him out.
> 
> He came back 4 hours later on his own, then meowed to wake me and tell me he was back.
> 
> He is such a good kitty !!
> 
> And it took a while to teach him about the new neighborhood so he knows his way around.  This is the critical factor.  It is more important than a chip or a collar.


Yes, your cat is obedient and used to go outside to get back to you at night, I find it nice and touching . I did not intend to let her go outside. Why some people leave their cat Free outdoors and others prefer their cat inside?
And it is said that indoor cats live older, is this true?


----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> It could be that your cat Dalia did not like the food or the apartment or being confined and so she left on her own and does not plan to come back.
> 
> You never know.
> 
> Cat's only come back if they are happy there.
> 
> My kitty is very happy but he needs some freedom too.
> 
> He has 2 feral girlfriends and he also likes to chase birds and field mice.


My pomponette was rotten spoiled, she had a paté a day and cat treats, she had two cat trees. And much love going from my part, she was happy.


----------



## Death Angel

Dalia said:


> Why some people leave their cat Free outdoors and others prefer their cat inside?
> And it is said that indoor cats live older, is this true?


My cat is an outdoor cat by his choice. I actually have two. Prince Harry was a "feral" (though not really) who adopted me. I live in a small town and everybody around has large properties. He like to roam and be outside. He has a cat door to come and go (he likes to snack every two hours all night). He only sleeps inside when it's very cold or raining.

Yes, indoor cats are safer and live longer, but he lives a happy life doing his cat things.


----------



## Death Angel

Dalia said:


> My pomponette was rotten spoiled, she had a paté a day and cat treats, she had two cat trees. And much love going from my part, she was happy.


Fear drove her out, once outside. The new outdoor environment spooked her.


----------



## Dalia

Death Angel said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why some people leave their cat Free outdoors and others prefer their cat inside?
> And it is said that indoor cats live older, is this true?
> 
> 
> 
> My cat is an outdoor cat by his choice. I actually have two. Prince Harry was a "feral" (though not really) who adopted me. I live in a small town and everybody around has large properties. He like to roam and be outside. He has a cat door to come and go (he likes to snack every two hours all night). He only sleeps inside when it's very cold or raining.
> 
> Yes, indoor cats are safer and live longer, but he lives a happy life doing his cat things.
Click to expand...




Death Angel said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pomponette was rotten spoiled, she had a paté a day and cat treats, she had two cat trees. And much love going from my part, she was happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Fear drove her out, once outside. The new outdoor environment spooked her.
Click to expand...

He is adorable, we attach so much to the way that they are
My pomponette is like Prince Harry wild but not really, she does not like people at all just me.
You have two cats which is a good thing the cat alone could be bored, my pomponette was perhaps bored and she wanted to leave.
Before she fled I thought to take another cat but I would not have had the choice to take a male kitten this is what I was advised for her to accepts the new cat.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Dalia said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long has she been gone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since this morning.
Click to expand...

I believe she'll be back. Go outside and call her and continue to do so every hour until she shows up.   Cats like to explore and when they are inside most of the time they make the most out of their little getaway time.


----------



## Death Angel

Dalia said:


> My pomponette is like Prince Harry wild but not really, she does not like people at all just me.


I think that is the problem. Some cats are easy spooked. She got out, and the strange environment (outdoors), with all the sights and sounds, spooked her, causing her to flee. Because she wasn't familiar with her home from the outside, she was easily lost. Cats can leave for long periods and still return. I hope yours will.


----------



## Dalia

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, my cat got to the door and got away and did not come back i look everywhere for her .
> I put some foods and water at the door outside. but Nothing.
> I am so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long has she been gone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since this morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe she'll be back. Go outside and call her and continue to do so every hour until she shows up.   Cats like to explore and when they are inside most of the time they make the most out of their little getaway time.
Click to expand...

Thank you, she is being gone for a long time now almost a month, i go look for her still now but she is gone. i fear the worse since she did not go back at home at the outside door where i put the liter box, foods, and her cat tree


----------



## Dalia

Death Angel said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pomponette is like Prince Harry wild but not really, she does not like people at all just me.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is the problem. Some cats are easy spooked. She got out, and the strange environment (outdoors), with all the sights and sounds, spooked her, causing her to flee. Because she wasn't familiar with her home from the outside, she was easily lost. Cats can leave for long periods and still return. I hope yours will.
Click to expand...

She is very frightened, my neighbor saw her and he wanted to go take her to bring her home but she fled when he approached her, and after we never saw her again.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Dalia said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be that your cat Dalia did not like the food or the apartment or being confined and so she left on her own and does not plan to come back.
> 
> You never know.
> 
> Cat's only come back if they are happy there.
> 
> My kitty is very happy but he needs some freedom too.
> 
> He has 2 feral girlfriends and he also likes to chase birds and field mice.
> 
> 
> 
> My pomponette was rotten spoiled, she had a paté a day and cat treats, she had two cat trees. And much love going from my part, she was happy.
Click to expand...

All the more reason for her to return once she grows tired.  My cats are spoiled rotten and stay on the property when we let them outside (only during the day - they have a 5 p.m. curfew).  They usually lay around the patio. They also like walking around a waterfall I have out there that is in front of a rock garden / fish pond.  They have their favorite trees by the patio. They don't venture very far.  I have a wall of growing ivy vines that cover little clay caves they can go to if they feel like sitting incognito.  It's a cat's paradise here.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

yiostheoy said:


> It could be that your cat Dalia did not like the food or the apartment or being confined and so she left on her own and does not plan to come back.
> 
> You never know.
> 
> Cat's only come back if they are happy there.
> 
> My kitty is very happy but he needs some freedom too.
> 
> He has 2 feral girlfriends and he also likes to chase birds and field mice.


Cats do need to have some freedom.  I tried keeping my cats indoors but I could tell they were not adapting to it and so we made the outdoor patio a place cats would enjoy being.  It worked.  Everything about my patio was designed to keep our cats entertained and comfortable.  Even our wind chimes are very soft sounding because they don't like loud sounds.  We put a waterfall over our fish pond and they love the sound of the water and watching the fish swim around.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Dalia said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> They RARELY travel far.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,Death Angel sometime it happen, i wish that my pomponette come back home one day.
> I have this story for you. beautiful ending !
> A cat  call Cookie crosses whole of France to find his mistress
> 
> publié le  13/12/2014
> 
> View attachment 137694
> 
> A cat called Cookie has traveled more than 1000 km from the South-East to the North-West of France to find his mistress. A real solo crossing that lasted a year and a half.
> It's almost a Christmas miracle. Cookie has finally found her mistress in Normandy, a thousand kilometers further north and a year and a half later. The cat of Dan Bouchery had disappeared since March 2013 in Grasse, at the other end of France.
> 
> Un chat traverse la France entière pour retrouver sa maîtresse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This beautiful black velvet kitty is obviously:
> 
> A European
> Longhair
> Green eyed
> Black nosed
> Black on white
> Snowshoe
> Kitty.
> 
> But I don't get (1) how and (2) where the cat got away or (3) how the cat found his/her human in a different place ??
> 
> Was the owner on vacation and the cat got away during the vacation ??
> 
> If so it is uncanny that the cat figured out the way back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I give the complete version in English.
> I use the translation.
> 
> 
> 
> It was Mrs. Bouchery who lost her cat
> Dan Bouchery lives in Beaumont-en-Auge, Calvados. One day in February 2013, the owner of the cat moves with his cat to work a few months in Grasse, Alpes-Maritimes. But on the 7th of March, Cookie disappears. His mistress sticks posters of the small black and white animal that has only a few weeks and spreads an announcement in the local press. "I thought they had stolen it," says this Calvadosian in Normandy-Actu.
> 
> 
> She had picked up the kitten left on a farm to give it to her son. It is finally she, lovers of the beasts, who keeps Cookie under his roof, and takes it as far as Grasse.
> But in the South, for Cookie it is not the life of Pacha. "He did not get used to life in the hotel room in Grasse, he was bored, and Cookie liked the rain and asked to go to the balcony all the time. At first. He seemed to be a dog-cat, very endearing, "says Dan Bouchery.
> 
> Without success in his search to find his cat, "April 30, I had to make up to leave without him".
> Recovered thanks to its chip
> One fine day in August 2014, Dan Bouchery received a call from a veterinarian in Orbec, 40km from his home. He found an animal that would belong to Dan. The little feline carries a microchip, which holds the name of its mistress.
> She said: "On October 13, I finally recovered it, it showed a few apprehensions when I found the house, they quickly disappeared to give way to a concert of purrs, and cuddles interminable. To nestle in the attic of the house, where he found his cozy little nest for the day, and at night he lives outside, freely. "
> What adventures did Cookie experience and how did he find his way back? A mystery that has enough to inspire his mistress who is a writer and a poet
> _*And as the question had already been asked by HereWeGoAgain this cat actually had a chip. My Pomponette does not have a chip because she a Inside cat.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so it was the CHIP that identified the cat.
> 
> This makes perfect sense.
> 
> Chips are a good idea.  My cat has one too.
> 
> And also my cat has a collar that I wrote his name and my cell phone number onto also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I regret not having put a collar and a chip on my pomponette but it was not going outside, I also feel guilty of not being able to stop it in time since I had my hands full.
> I would regret this moment all my life, it is after we want things to pass differently but it is too late
Click to expand...

I'm praying for your cat to return, Dalia.  I believe she will come back.


----------



## Dalia

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be that your cat Dalia did not like the food or the apartment or being confined and so she left on her own and does not plan to come back.
> 
> You never know.
> 
> Cat's only come back if they are happy there.
> 
> My kitty is very happy but he needs some freedom too.
> 
> He has 2 feral girlfriends and he also likes to chase birds and field mice.
> 
> 
> 
> My pomponette was rotten spoiled, she had a paté a day and cat treats, she had two cat trees. And much love going from my part, she was happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the more reason for her to return once she grows tired.  My cats are spoiled rotten and stay on the property when we let them outside (only during the day - they have a 5 p.m. curfew).  They usually lay around the patio. They also like walking around a waterfall I have out there that is in front of a rock garden / fish pond.  They have their favorite trees by the patio. They don't venture very far.  I have a wall of growing ivy vines that cover little clay caves they can go to if they feel like sitting incognito.  It's a cat's paradise here.
Click to expand...

You have a very nice property for your cat, my house is very beautiful also i guess I have a large space with plants and flowers no fish pond, fountains and patio for 20 people but unfortunately my cat never know about this environment before.


----------



## Dalia

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,Death Angel sometime it happen, i wish that my pomponette come back home one day.
> I have this story for you. beautiful ending !
> A cat  call Cookie crosses whole of France to find his mistress
> 
> publié le  13/12/2014
> 
> View attachment 137694
> 
> A cat called Cookie has traveled more than 1000 km from the South-East to the North-West of France to find his mistress. A real solo crossing that lasted a year and a half.
> It's almost a Christmas miracle. Cookie has finally found her mistress in Normandy, a thousand kilometers further north and a year and a half later. The cat of Dan Bouchery had disappeared since March 2013 in Grasse, at the other end of France.
> 
> Un chat traverse la France entière pour retrouver sa maîtresse
> 
> 
> 
> This beautiful black velvet kitty is obviously:
> 
> A European
> Longhair
> Green eyed
> Black nosed
> Black on white
> Snowshoe
> Kitty.
> 
> But I don't get (1) how and (2) where the cat got away or (3) how the cat found his/her human in a different place ??
> 
> Was the owner on vacation and the cat got away during the vacation ??
> 
> If so it is uncanny that the cat figured out the way back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I give the complete version in English.
> I use the translation.
> 
> 
> 
> It was Mrs. Bouchery who lost her cat
> Dan Bouchery lives in Beaumont-en-Auge, Calvados. One day in February 2013, the owner of the cat moves with his cat to work a few months in Grasse, Alpes-Maritimes. But on the 7th of March, Cookie disappears. His mistress sticks posters of the small black and white animal that has only a few weeks and spreads an announcement in the local press. "I thought they had stolen it," says this Calvadosian in Normandy-Actu.
> 
> 
> She had picked up the kitten left on a farm to give it to her son. It is finally she, lovers of the beasts, who keeps Cookie under his roof, and takes it as far as Grasse.
> But in the South, for Cookie it is not the life of Pacha. "He did not get used to life in the hotel room in Grasse, he was bored, and Cookie liked the rain and asked to go to the balcony all the time. At first. He seemed to be a dog-cat, very endearing, "says Dan Bouchery.
> 
> Without success in his search to find his cat, "April 30, I had to make up to leave without him".
> Recovered thanks to its chip
> One fine day in August 2014, Dan Bouchery received a call from a veterinarian in Orbec, 40km from his home. He found an animal that would belong to Dan. The little feline carries a microchip, which holds the name of its mistress.
> She said: "On October 13, I finally recovered it, it showed a few apprehensions when I found the house, they quickly disappeared to give way to a concert of purrs, and cuddles interminable. To nestle in the attic of the house, where he found his cozy little nest for the day, and at night he lives outside, freely. "
> What adventures did Cookie experience and how did he find his way back? A mystery that has enough to inspire his mistress who is a writer and a poet
> _*And as the question had already been asked by HereWeGoAgain this cat actually had a chip. My Pomponette does not have a chip because she a Inside cat.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so it was the CHIP that identified the cat.
> 
> This makes perfect sense.
> 
> Chips are a good idea.  My cat has one too.
> 
> And also my cat has a collar that I wrote his name and my cell phone number onto also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I regret not having put a collar and a chip on my pomponette but it was not going outside, I also feel guilty of not being able to stop it in time since I had my hands full.
> I would regret this moment all my life, it is after we want things to pass differently but it is too late
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm praying for your cat to return, Dalia.  I believe she will come back.
Click to expand...

Thank you, it will be the best gift ever.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Dalia said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be that your cat Dalia did not like the food or the apartment or being confined and so she left on her own and does not plan to come back.
> 
> You never know.
> 
> Cat's only come back if they are happy there.
> 
> My kitty is very happy but he needs some freedom too.
> 
> He has 2 feral girlfriends and he also likes to chase birds and field mice.
> 
> 
> 
> My pomponette was rotten spoiled, she had a paté a day and cat treats, she had two cat trees. And much love going from my part, she was happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the more reason for her to return once she grows tired.  My cats are spoiled rotten and stay on the property when we let them outside (only during the day - they have a 5 p.m. curfew).  They usually lay around the patio. They also like walking around a waterfall I have out there that is in front of a rock garden / fish pond.  They have their favorite trees by the patio. They don't venture very far.  I have a wall of growing ivy vines that cover little clay caves they can go to if they feel like sitting incognito.  It's a cat's paradise here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a very nice property for your cat, my house is very beautiful also i guess I have a large space with plants and flowers no fish pond, fountains and patio for 20 people but unfortunately my cat never know about this environment before.
> View attachment 137913
Click to expand...

That is a beautiful garden you have there, Dalia!  When your cat returns look into these little screened in cat rooms that can be easily constructed on your lawn.  That would give her the outdoors without the risk of running away.  They also have cat leashes that you could train her to walk around out there and relax.  I knew of a woman who had trained her cat to use a cat leash and the cat was fine with it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Death Angel said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pomponette is like Prince Harry wild but not really, she does not like people at all just me.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is the problem. Some cats are easy spooked. She got out, and the strange environment (outdoors), with all the sights and sounds, spooked her, causing her to flee. Because she wasn't familiar with her home from the outside, she was easily lost. Cats can leave for long periods and still return. I hope yours will.
Click to expand...

I just thought of something. It might help for Dalia to take a pillowcase she has slept on with her scent on it and tie it to a pole in backyard and leave it there.  Cats have a keen sense of smell and if the cat picks up her scent it will find its way home.


----------



## Dalia

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be that your cat Dalia did not like the food or the apartment or being confined and so she left on her own and does not plan to come back.
> 
> You never know.
> 
> Cat's only come back if they are happy there.
> 
> My kitty is very happy but he needs some freedom too.
> 
> He has 2 feral girlfriends and he also likes to chase birds and field mice.
> 
> 
> 
> My pomponette was rotten spoiled, she had a paté a day and cat treats, she had two cat trees. And much love going from my part, she was happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the more reason for her to return once she grows tired.  My cats are spoiled rotten and stay on the property when we let them outside (only during the day - they have a 5 p.m. curfew).  They usually lay around the patio. They also like walking around a waterfall I have out there that is in front of a rock garden / fish pond.  They have their favorite trees by the patio. They don't venture very far.  I have a wall of growing ivy vines that cover little clay caves they can go to if they feel like sitting incognito.  It's a cat's paradise here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a very nice property for your cat, my house is very beautiful also i guess I have a large space with plants and flowers no fish pond, fountains and patio for 20 people but unfortunately my cat never know about this environment before.
> View attachment 137913
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a beautiful garden you have there, Dalia!  When your cat returns look into these little screened in cat rooms that can be easily constructed on your lawn.  That would give her the outdoors without the risk of running away.  They also have cat leashes that you could train her to walk around out there and relax.  I knew of a woman who had trained her cat to use a cat leash and the cat was fine with it.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the compliment, when my pomponette was small I tried to put her a collar and a leash to go outside she hated it , she did not want to be tied up.


----------



## Dalia

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pomponette is like Prince Harry wild but not really, she does not like people at all just me.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is the problem. Some cats are easy spooked. She got out, and the strange environment (outdoors), with all the sights and sounds, spooked her, causing her to flee. Because she wasn't familiar with her home from the outside, she was easily lost. Cats can leave for long periods and still return. I hope yours will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just thought of something. It might help for Dalia to take a pillowcase she has slept on with her scent on it and tie it to a pole in backyard and leave it there.  Cats have a keen sense of smell and if the cat picks up her scent it will find its way home.
Click to expand...

Thank you, She has one of her cat tree outside, I will also put her bed she has a cushion with a cover for sleep  she sometimes slept in.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> Thanks for the compliment, when my pomponette was small I tried to put her a collar and a leash to go outside she hated it , she did not want to be tied up.


My cat won't take a harness and leash either.

One of my neighbor's cats will.  The cat is still a kitten.

I did not start with a harness and leash when my cat was a kitten.

Too late now.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> She is very frightened, my neighbor saw her and he wanted to go take her to bring her home but she fled when he approached her, and after we never saw her again.


My cat would have run too.

The neighbor is an idiot.  He/she should have come and got you right away instead.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be that your cat Dalia did not like the food or the apartment or being confined and so she left on her own and does not plan to come back.
> 
> You never know.
> 
> Cat's only come back if they are happy there.
> 
> My kitty is very happy but he needs some freedom too.
> 
> He has 2 feral girlfriends and he also likes to chase birds and field mice.
> 
> 
> 
> My pomponette was rotten spoiled, she had a paté a day and cat treats, she had two cat trees. And much love going from my part, she was happy.
Click to expand...

Well then she should come back home.

If she is nursing kittens right now she can't come back.

She needs to care for the kittens.

Getting her spayed/neutered would be a good thing too.

All pets that are not going to be bred should be spayed/neutered.

It protects them from unwanted pregnancy.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> Yes, your cat is obedient and used to go outside to get back to you at night, I find it nice and touching . I did not intend to let her go outside. Why some people leave their cat Free outdoors and others prefer their cat inside?
> And it is said that indoor cats live older, is this true?


It all depends when you let the cat go outside.

I always go with my cat when it is early in the evening, at dusk.

And I don't let the cat out on his own until after 10 pm when most people are no longer walking their dogs and when most traffic is gone.

Then he always stays out for a while, plays with the feral cats including his 2 girlfriends, then comes back home after 2 to 4 hours.  He is bigger and better fed than the feral cats are.  So he is the alpha cat in the neighborhood.

It's funny how he always wakes me when he comes back around 2 a.m. to tell me he is back.  Then I close the patio sliding screen door so he can't get out again later.

Daytime is when it is dangerous for cats.  That's when monsters like dogs and juvenile boys and cars are all about.

Nighttime is fairly safe for cats.  This is when they rule the roost.

If you keep a cat indoors all the time he/she will probably live longer but it would be a life of imprisonment for the cat.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I just found this.  Have a look!  Scent is key in finding their way home!  YOUR scent.  Get anything with your scent on it and put it around the outside of your home, Dalia.
Can Cats Find Their Way Home?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Dalia said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be that your cat Dalia did not like the food or the apartment or being confined and so she left on her own and does not plan to come back.
> 
> You never know.
> 
> Cat's only come back if they are happy there.
> 
> My kitty is very happy but he needs some freedom too.
> 
> He has 2 feral girlfriends and he also likes to chase birds and field mice.
> 
> 
> 
> My pomponette was rotten spoiled, she had a paté a day and cat treats, she had two cat trees. And much love going from my part, she was happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the more reason for her to return once she grows tired.  My cats are spoiled rotten and stay on the property when we let them outside (only during the day - they have a 5 p.m. curfew).  They usually lay around the patio. They also like walking around a waterfall I have out there that is in front of a rock garden / fish pond.  They have their favorite trees by the patio. They don't venture very far.  I have a wall of growing ivy vines that cover little clay caves they can go to if they feel like sitting incognito.  It's a cat's paradise here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a very nice property for your cat, my house is very beautiful also i guess I have a large space with plants and flowers no fish pond, fountains and patio for 20 people but unfortunately my cat never know about this environment before.
> View attachment 137913
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a beautiful garden you have there, Dalia!  When your cat returns look into these little screened in cat rooms that can be easily constructed on your lawn.  That would give her the outdoors without the risk of running away.  They also have cat leashes that you could train her to walk around out there and relax.  I knew of a woman who had trained her cat to use a cat leash and the cat was fine with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the compliment, when my pomponette was small I tried to put her a collar and a leash to go outside she hated it , she did not want to be tied up.
Click to expand...

Your garden is so lovely!  You did a great job!  I love it!


----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is very frightened, my neighbor saw her and he wanted to go take her to bring her home but she fled when he approached her, and after we never saw her again.
> 
> 
> 
> My cat would have run too.
> 
> The neighbor is an idiot.  He/she should have come and got you right away instead.
Click to expand...

Yes, it is true because since she fled, she was afraid of him. A friend of mine told me that her cat ran away also he left for two weeks and he came back she knew he was fighting with all the other cats in the neighborhood. He returned angry and not afraid of other animals. My pomponette is just the opposite.


----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be that your cat Dalia did not like the food or the apartment or being confined and so she left on her own and does not plan to come back.
> 
> You never know.
> 
> Cat's only come back if they are happy there.
> 
> My kitty is very happy but he needs some freedom too.
> 
> He has 2 feral girlfriends and he also likes to chase birds and field mice.
> 
> 
> 
> My pomponette was rotten spoiled, she had a paté a day and cat treats, she had two cat trees. And much love going from my part, she was happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then she should come back home.
> 
> If she is nursing kittens right now she can't come back.
> 
> She needs to care for the kittens.
> 
> Getting her spayed/neutered would be a good thing too.
> 
> All pets that are not going to be bred should be spayed/neutered.
> 
> It protects them from unwanted pregnancy.
Click to expand...

She was spayes/neutered when she was 6 months.


----------



## Dalia

Book of Jeremiah said:


> I just found this.  Have a look!  Scent is key in finding their way home!  YOUR scent.  Get anything with your scent on it and put it around the outside of your home, Dalia.
> Can Cats Find Their Way Home?


Thank you so much i will leave outside some of my clothes. i hope she scent it and come back to me.


----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, your cat is obedient and used to go outside to get back to you at night, I find it nice and touching . I did not intend to let her go outside. Why some people leave their cat Free outdoors and others prefer their cat inside?
> And it is said that indoor cats live older, is this true?
> 
> 
> 
> It all depends when you let the cat go outside.
> 
> I always go with my cat when it is early in the evening, at dusk.
> 
> And I don't let the cat out on his own until after 10 pm when most people are no longer walking their dogs and when most traffic is gone.
> 
> Then he always stays out for a while, plays with the feral cats including his 2 girlfriends, then comes back home after 2 to 4 hours.  He is bigger and better fed than the feral cats are.  So he is the alpha cat in the neighborhood.
> 
> It's funny how he always wakes me when he comes back around 2 a.m. to tell me he is back.  Then I close the patio sliding screen door so he can't get out again later.
> 
> Daytime is when it is dangerous for cats.  That's when monsters like dogs and juvenile boys and cars are all about.
> 
> Nighttime is fairly safe for cats.  This is when they rule the roost.
> 
> If you keep a cat indoors all the time he/she will probably live longer but it would be a life of imprisonment for the cat.
Click to expand...

Your cat has two girlfriends. A casonava cat Lol ,yes cats live at night. She played much during the night and slept much during the day.
How hard it is unreal sometimes to no longer see her, it is like a mourning but not really mourning I always do after the death of my brother.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found this.  Have a look!  Scent is key in finding their way home!  YOUR scent.  Get anything with your scent on it and put it around the outside of your home, Dalia.
> Can Cats Find Their Way Home?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much i will leave outside some of my clothes. i hope she scent it and come back to me.
Click to expand...

Make sure you use dirty laundry not clean.

Your undershirt ala camesol would be ideal because your underarms sweat the most.

The wind will carry this scent and if the wind is blowing towards your lost cat the cat can then smell its way back home.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> She was spayes/neutered when she was 6 months.


Ok good !!

Then kittens cannot be a problem.

That means she is probably lost and searching for you.

I would keep looking then.

And since your cat looks so unique I would hang up fliers with a picture of her too.


----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was spayes/neutered when she was 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok good !!
> 
> Then kittens cannot be a problem.
> 
> That means she is probably lost and searching for you.
> 
> I would keep looking then.
> 
> And since your cat looks so unique I would hang up fliers with a picture of her too.
Click to expand...

Today i went look for her , In the rain, thunderstorms and no sign of her. i already did put flier around from the beginning maybe someone keeping her at there home ?
I know she is unique, she is very beautiful all the people found it beautiful it is even more beautiful than the picture she has a beautiful fur, she is round and very soft.


----------



## Vastator

Dalia said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was spayes/neutered when she was 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok good !!
> 
> Then kittens cannot be a problem.
> 
> That means she is probably lost and searching for you.
> 
> I would keep looking then.
> 
> And since your cat looks so unique I would hang up fliers with a picture of her too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today i went look for her , In the rain, thunderstorms and no sign of her. i already did put flier around from the beginning maybe someone keeping her at there home ?
> I know she is unique, she is very beautiful all the people found it beautiful it is even more beautiful than the picture she has a beautiful fur, she is round and very soft.
Click to expand...

Being such a beautiful cat, and kinda unique as cats go ( I'm a calico lover myself...); I wouldn't be surprised if someone took her into their home. If so you should get pictures to your local vets, and tell them to be on the look out. I wish you had chipped her. Then... The first time she was taken to a vet; you'd be notified. 

Don't give up! She may yet come home.


----------



## Dalia

Vastator said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was spayes/neutered when she was 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok good !!
> 
> Then kittens cannot be a problem.
> 
> That means she is probably lost and searching for you.
> 
> I would keep looking then.
> 
> And since your cat looks so unique I would hang up fliers with a picture of her too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today i went look for her , In the rain, thunderstorms and no sign of her. i already did put flier around from the beginning maybe someone keeping her at there home ?
> I know she is unique, she is very beautiful all the people found it beautiful it is even more beautiful than the picture she has a beautiful fur, she is round and very soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being such a beautiful cat, and kinda unique as cats go ( I'm a calico lover myself...); I wouldn't be surprised if someone took her into their home. If so you should get pictures to your local vets, and tell them to be on the look out. I wish you had chipped her. Then... The first time she was taken to a vet; you'd be notified.
> 
> Don't give up! She may yet come home.
Click to expand...

Thank you you are really nice, but I went everywhere I was told that an old lady who lives near me (about 1 kilometer) feeds the lost cats this old lady owns a vineyard in France, i went there pomponette she is not there I'm resigned to the worst now, she will not come home anymore it's already almost 2 months, my heart is broken


----------



## yiostheoy

There are 4 feral cats in my neighborhood:

- a long haired black male

- a long haired brown tabby male

- two long haired calico females.

Sadly I noticed the brown tabby lying beside the road this morning.  So I went back for him with a shovel and plastic bag.

Here is my story of what happened next, taken from my draft manuscript storybook for children about cats:


The Sad Story of the Brown Tabby


Whenever you describe a cat anywhere in the world, you first give the continent, then you mention the hair length, the eye color, the nose color, the coat color and design, and finally the gender.


This story is about an American long haired, yellow eyed, brown nosed, brown tabby male cat.  He was a feral cat who lived around the farmer’s vegetable field across the street from my housing community and not far from the main road north and south in this part of the east end of town.


My cat had met the brown tabby in that big field at night when the brown tabby came out to look for food.  My cat like all or most cats sleeps during the daytime and likes to prowl around the neighborhood and the farmer’s field at night.  The brown tabby was male and about 5 years old, but not as large as my cat since my cat is one-quarter Maine Coon and thus outweighs most other cats by 25%.


Because my cat is abnormally large the brown tabby and other cats would always run away from him, which gave rise to one of his favorite games:  “chase the kitty!”  My cat would chase the brown tabby all through the farmer’s field for hours at a time.  This was great exercise for both of them, although the poor brown tabby was probably frightened to death of my cat who was in every respect just as capable as him and could give him a very hard run for his money, so to speak.


I would see the brown tabby sometimes at night when it was very late and I would go to look for my cat with my powerful high beam flashlight which lights up all the eyes of all the animals in the farmer’s field.  My cat is the only one with red eyes, although raccoons also have red eyes, however there were no raccoons here in this farmer’s field.  I would then call out to him and he would come running to me and follow me home.


The brown tabby would watch us in this way and probably wonder what was going on?  Cats have intellects in many respects as well as do humans and so cats are curious about new and unusual things too.  And my cat is truly an unusual cat.  The brown tabby would have noticed this.  The brown tabby would likely never have seen a cat walking with a human side by side like my cat does with me.


The brown tabby lived all alone as a feral cat in the field with the other feral cats there – the long haired black male and the two long haired calico females.  The brown tabby probably sparred with the black male since they were both fertile males and thus competitive with each other.  And he probably had a crush on the calico females too since they were also fertile.


The brown tabby had survived four to five brutally cold winters way below freezing in the deep snow.  But with his long haired coat he was perfectly equipped to stay warm in the cold.  The rigors of the coldest mountain winters which could easily kill a human was no match for the brown tabby.


One day however, the brown tabby met his match unfortunately.  It was a car.


Late one morning in the midsummer with commuters on their way to work, I was driving back home from an errand on my day off, and as I got ready to turn off the main road to get to my home I saw the brown tabby lying as a clump beside the road.  I felt the sharp pang of grief sting my heart as I drove by.  Then I resolved to get my shovel and some big plastic bag in order to give the brown tabby a more dignified end to his hard life.


I returned with the shovel and the plastic bags and parked in one of the lots bordering on the busy road, then I went over to survey the death scene.  The brown tabby lay crushed along the shoulder of the pavement, which suggested that he was not in the road when he was hit, he was off to the side of it.  It may have been that a motorist simply did not see him there, or else was afraid to brake their vehicle, or else most frightening of all they were gunning for the poor cat.


At any rate I had to wait for traffic to pass in fits and spurts for me to shovel what was left of the body of the dead brown tabby off the road.  This required several trips out into the road and back.  Once I got everything off to the side of the road, I was able to use the two plastic bags to pick up the body of the brown tabby, which was mostly intact but which now gave the impression of a long coat of fine leather with ears obvious at one end and a long bushy tail at the other end and everything in between sadly smooshed.  I also collected teeth and jaws and ribs and other bones from the road.  And of course all his insides needed to be scooped up separately with the shovel.


When I had put everything inside the big plastic bag, using the second plastic bag as a big glove to keep from getting all bloody, I then put the bags into my vehicle, with the shovel, and then I drove over to the city animal control agency office and asked the female officer at the desk there if there was anyplace here where I could put the body of the dead brown tabby.  She said yes, and she asked me about the cat and where I had found him and she wrote these data down.  Then she told me to drive up to the side of the facility.


I gave her the big plastic bag.  She seemed as sad about it as I felt too.  She could tell I cared about  kitties.  She could see that I was like a big guardian angel for them, feeding them, raising them, finding them homes with other people, and now in this case giving them a more dignified repose than just out on the road where some careless, heartless motorist had killed the brown tabby.


There are lessons to be learned by people too from this sad story of the brown tabby, especially for boys and girls everywhere.


Traffic is very dangerous.  People must be very careful around traffic when they are walking because cars and trucks are made out of steel and weight many tons.  Children should not play near traffic.  This is one of the most important lesson that all children must learn.  There is danger everywhere on the Earth, however there is special danger around streets and roadways.  Children should stay away from these places at all times, never going near alone without an adult to watch over and protect them.


----------



## Dalia

How sad it is but the reality of its cats who are outdoors that's why I kept my cat inside people tell me ha do not worry cats are doing very well, they are wild By nature it's not like dogs that they need their master.
Pomponette needs me and I need her it is such a strong attachment even stronger than some people I know.
I love animals, they are magnificent creatures comparing to us.


----------



## Dalia

Vastator said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was spayes/neutered when she was 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok good !!
> 
> Then kittens cannot be a problem.
> 
> That means she is probably lost and searching for you.
> 
> I would keep looking then.
> 
> And since your cat looks so unique I would hang up fliers with a picture of her too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today i went look for her , In the rain, thunderstorms and no sign of her. i already did put flier around from the beginning maybe someone keeping her at there home ?
> I know she is unique, she is very beautiful all the people found it beautiful it is even more beautiful than the picture she has a beautiful fur, she is round and very soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being such a beautiful cat, and kinda unique as cats go ( I'm a calico lover myself...); I wouldn't be surprised if someone took her into their home. If so you should get pictures to your local vets, and tell them to be on the look out. I wish you had chipped her. Then... The first time she was taken to a vet; you'd be notified.
> 
> Don't give up! She may yet come home.
Click to expand...

I have to say when at first when i have her she was so tinny my pomponette then she became round






I miss her so much


----------



## Death Angel

Such a beautiful cat. I understand why you miss her so much.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was spayes/neutered when she was 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok good !!
> 
> Then kittens cannot be a problem.
> 
> That means she is probably lost and searching for you.
> 
> I would keep looking then.
> 
> And since your cat looks so unique I would hang up fliers with a picture of her too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today i went look for her , In the rain, thunderstorms and no sign of her. i already did put flier around from the beginning maybe someone keeping her at there home ?
> I know she is unique, she is very beautiful all the people found it beautiful it is even more beautiful than the picture she has a beautiful fur, she is round and very soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being such a beautiful cat, and kinda unique as cats go ( I'm a calico lover myself...); I wouldn't be surprised if someone took her into their home. If so you should get pictures to your local vets, and tell them to be on the look out. I wish you had chipped her. Then... The first time she was taken to a vet; you'd be notified.
> 
> Don't give up! She may yet come home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to say when at first when i have her she was so tinny my pomponette then she became round
> View attachment 139756
> View attachment 139757
> I miss her so much
Click to expand...

Time to get a new kitty Dalia


----------



## Death Angel

yiostheoy said:


> Time to get a new kitty Dali


Yes. There are others in need of a home


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Dalia

Thank you to all of you for your good words and for trying to help me but she is gone and i will always suffer for the fact that i could i have stop her or do Something that day . i wish i could go back in the past but i can't.

There a picture of my Pomponette more clear, she mean everything to me. i have people around me but it is not the same with my pomponette.
I adore her and i hope she found a new home because she wont come back home it is been to long now.





Thank you again for your support.


----------



## Vastator

Such a beautiful cat.


----------



## Dalia

Vastator said:


> Such a beautiful cat.


Thank you, yes she is , i miss her so much.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dalia said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful cat.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, yes she is , i miss her so much.
Click to expand...


   You can bet someone found her and took her into their home and are taking fine care of her.
  You can at least take solace in that.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> Thank you to all of you for your good words and for trying to help me but she is gone and i will always suffer for the fact that i could i have stop her or do Something that day . i wish i could go back in the past but i can't.
> 
> There a picture of my Pomponette more clear, she mean everything to me. i have people around me but it is not the same with my pomponette.
> I adore her and i hope she found a new home because she wont come back home it is been to long now.
> 
> View attachment 143849
> 
> Thank you again for your support.


She was probably taken-in by a new family.

And they probably also have her trapped inside too.

But even if they let her out she would not likely find her way back home.

A cat has to be trained to become familiar with the neighborhood and how to return home.  My cat does this every night successfully.

However sometimes he still gets lost and then I have to go look for him and call his name.  He always answers back and comes running though.


----------



## ChrisL

Dalia said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful cat.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, yes she is , i miss her so much.
Click to expand...


So sorry to hear that.  I was hoping you would find her or she would come home.  When you are feeling a little better, you should go out and get yourself a kitten.  Not that it would take the place of the one you lost, but it will be a good distraction for you and another animal for you to love.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful cat.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, yes she is , i miss her so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear that.  I was hoping you would find her or she would come home.  When you are feeling a little better, you should go out and get yourself a kitten.  Not that it would take the place of the one you lost, but it will be a good distraction for you and another animal for you to love.
Click to expand...


   I've found it to be better if you come to terms with your loss first before acquiring another pet.
 That way you dont pass on expectations of your old pet to your new pet,which of course wouldnt be fair to the new guy.
  But thats just me.....


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful cat.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, yes she is , i miss her so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear that.  I was hoping you would find her or she would come home.  When you are feeling a little better, you should go out and get yourself a kitten.  Not that it would take the place of the one you lost, but it will be a good distraction for you and another animal for you to love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've found it to be better if you come to terms with your loss first before acquiring another pet.
> That way you dont pass on expectations of your old pet to your new pet,which of course wouldnt be fair to the new guy.
> But thats just me.....
Click to expand...


Well sure, but there is something special about every pet, IMO.  It might not be the same but just as good in other ways.    I don't know, I've had a LOT of cats in my life.  Lol.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful cat.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, yes she is , i miss her so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear that.  I was hoping you would find her or she would come home.  When you are feeling a little better, you should go out and get yourself a kitten.  Not that it would take the place of the one you lost, but it will be a good distraction for you and another animal for you to love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've found it to be better if you come to terms with your loss first before acquiring another pet.
> That way you dont pass on expectations of your old pet to your new pet,which of course wouldnt be fair to the new guy.
> But thats just me.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure, but there is something special about every pet, IMO.  It might not be the same but just as good in other ways.    I don't know, I've had a LOT of cats in my life.  Lol.
Click to expand...


  As I've said previously,and you're probably tired of hearing it......
When I can look at my Avatar or their Ashes on my Mantle and smile instead of tearing up it's time for a new Furry Friend.

     I refuse to transfer expectations onto my new dog even though it may be my subconscious doing it.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful cat.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, yes she is , i miss her so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear that.  I was hoping you would find her or she would come home.  When you are feeling a little better, you should go out and get yourself a kitten.  Not that it would take the place of the one you lost, but it will be a good distraction for you and another animal for you to love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've found it to be better if you come to terms with your loss first before acquiring another pet.
> That way you dont pass on expectations of your old pet to your new pet,which of course wouldnt be fair to the new guy.
> But thats just me.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure, but there is something special about every pet, IMO.  It might not be the same but just as good in other ways.    I don't know, I've had a LOT of cats in my life.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I've said previously,and you're probably tired of hearing it......
> When I can look at my Avatar or their Ashes on my Mantle and smile instead of tearing up it's time for a new Furry Friend.
> 
> I refuse to transfer expectations onto my new dog even though it may be my subconscious doing it.
Click to expand...


Well, I guess everyone is different.  Getting a new cat (especially a kitten -because they are so cute) always helped me out when I lost one.  I always knew that the new animal wouldn't be the same as the previous one.  I've always found it to be very helpful.


----------



## yiostheoy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> As I've said previously,and you're probably tired of hearing it......
> When I can look at my Avatar or their Ashes on my Mantle and smile instead of tearing up it's time for a new Furry Friend.
> 
> I refuse to transfer expectations onto my new dog even though it may be my subconscious doing it.


My cat loves to play outside at night and although it scares me to death I let him go out.

He always comes back a couple of hours later because he knows this is where the best food it.

But I gain solace from the notion that even if a car kills him I will just quickly get another cat as much like him as I can find, even adopt an older one who looks like him, and give the new cat the same name.

It is never good to grieve too long.  Not over anything -- a pet -- a lost lover -- etc.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, yes she is , i miss her so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear that.  I was hoping you would find her or she would come home.  When you are feeling a little better, you should go out and get yourself a kitten.  Not that it would take the place of the one you lost, but it will be a good distraction for you and another animal for you to love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've found it to be better if you come to terms with your loss first before acquiring another pet.
> That way you dont pass on expectations of your old pet to your new pet,which of course wouldnt be fair to the new guy.
> But thats just me.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure, but there is something special about every pet, IMO.  It might not be the same but just as good in other ways.    I don't know, I've had a LOT of cats in my life.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I've said previously,and you're probably tired of hearing it......
> When I can look at my Avatar or their Ashes on my Mantle and smile instead of tearing up it's time for a new Furry Friend.
> 
> I refuse to transfer expectations onto my new dog even though it may be my subconscious doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I guess everyone is different.  Getting a new cat (especially a kitten -because they are so cute) always helped me out when I lost one.  I always knew that the new animal wouldn't be the same as the previous one.  I've always found it to be very helpful.
Click to expand...


  True enough and to each his own.
I like to wait until I can accept the loss of my last.
   I've tried both methods and I found myself trying to compare my last dog to the new one.
  Which of course isn't fair to your new dog or cat.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

yiostheoy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've said previously,and you're probably tired of hearing it......
> When I can look at my Avatar or their Ashes on my Mantle and smile instead of tearing up it's time for a new Furry Friend.
> 
> I refuse to transfer expectations onto my new dog even though it may be my subconscious doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> My cat loves to play outside at night and although it scares me to death I let him go out.
> 
> He always comes back a couple of hours later because he knows this is where the best food it.
> 
> But I gain solace from the notion that even if a car kills him I will just quickly get another cat as much like him as I can find, even adopt an older one who looks like him, and give the new cat the same name.
> 
> It is never good to grieve too long.  Not over anything -- a pet -- a lost lover -- etc.
Click to expand...


  I'm of a different mind.
You need to get over your loss before entering into a new relationship,whether it be human or pet. 
   Otherwise you poison your new relationship with past feelings that are still too fresh.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've said previously,and you're probably tired of hearing it......
> When I can look at my Avatar or their Ashes on my Mantle and smile instead of tearing up it's time for a new Furry Friend.
> 
> I refuse to transfer expectations onto my new dog even though it may be my subconscious doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> My cat loves to play outside at night and although it scares me to death I let him go out.
> 
> He always comes back a couple of hours later because he knows this is where the best food it.
> 
> But I gain solace from the notion that even if a car kills him I will just quickly get another cat as much like him as I can find, even adopt an older one who looks like him, and give the new cat the same name.
> 
> It is never good to grieve too long.  Not over anything -- a pet -- a lost lover -- etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm of a different mind.
> You need to get over your loss before entering into a new relationship,whether it be human or pet.
> Otherwise you poison your new relationship with past feelings that are still too fresh.
Click to expand...


I've never had this problem when it comes to pets.  I've always realized that I will outlive them, and I've never expected my next pet to be like my previous pet.  No expectations.  Besides, the new pet will have lots of good things that may be different but just as good.  While I love my pets and I do get attached and am sad when they die, I try to keep it in perspective.  It is a pet, not a human being.


----------



## ChrisL

While I understand that it is difficult to lose a pet, it is NOTHING like losing a human being.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> While I understand that it is difficult to lose a pet, it is NOTHING like losing a human being.



 I'll disagree....to an extent.
If you're talking about a wife/husband or child absolutely.
    It's all about degrees of association. I cry like a baby when my Dogs die,yet I only get a little melancholy when relatives I rarely see die.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand that it is difficult to lose a pet, it is NOTHING like losing a human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll disagree....to an extent.
> If you're talking about a wife/husband or child absolutely.
> It's all about degrees of association. I cry like a baby when my Dogs die,yet I only get a little melancholy when relatives I rarely see die.
Click to expand...


Okay, I should have said your child.  The WORST thing that could ever happened to a person.  You are left a tortured soul forever.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand that it is difficult to lose a pet, it is NOTHING like losing a human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll disagree....to an extent.
> If you're talking about a wife/husband or child absolutely.
> It's all about degrees of association. I cry like a baby when my Dogs die,yet I only get a little melancholy when relatives I rarely see die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I should have said your child.  The WORST thing that could ever happened to a person.  You are left a tortured soul forever.
Click to expand...


   I cant imagine the grief if the Wife were to Die......
Yet I also Cant imagine the Grief my Wife would feel if I went first.
    It's a hard choice but I hope she dies first so she wont have to go through the loss,as weird as that sounds.
  Neither of us can imagine life without the other and we're only in our early fifties.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand that it is difficult to lose a pet, it is NOTHING like losing a human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll disagree....to an extent.
> If you're talking about a wife/husband or child absolutely.
> It's all about degrees of association. I cry like a baby when my Dogs die,yet I only get a little melancholy when relatives I rarely see die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I should have said your child.  The WORST thing that could ever happened to a person.  You are left a tortured soul forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant imagine the grief if the Wife were to Die......
> Yet I also Cant imagine the Grief my Wife would feel if I went first.
> It's a hard choice but I hope she dies first so she wont have to go through the loss,as weird as that sounds.
> Neither of us can imagine life without the other and we're only in our early fifties.
Click to expand...


I haven't experienced that, but I have lost my child and my father and others and I don't think anything compares to the devastation of losing a child.  You go into shock.  I think I was in shock for a good 6 months.  Then the realization that you will never see your child again, never see him smile, never hear his voice or laughter, never see him become an adult, not to mention all of the losses for him.  It's like losing a piece of yourself.  You don't get over it and move it.  You just learn to accept it and to live with it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand that it is difficult to lose a pet, it is NOTHING like losing a human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll disagree....to an extent.
> If you're talking about a wife/husband or child absolutely.
> It's all about degrees of association. I cry like a baby when my Dogs die,yet I only get a little melancholy when relatives I rarely see die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I should have said your child.  The WORST thing that could ever happened to a person.  You are left a tortured soul forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant imagine the grief if the Wife were to Die......
> Yet I also Cant imagine the Grief my Wife would feel if I went first.
> It's a hard choice but I hope she dies first so she wont have to go through the loss,as weird as that sounds.
> Neither of us can imagine life without the other and we're only in our early fifties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't experienced that, but I have lost my child and my father and others and I don't think anything compares to the devastation of losing a child.  You go into shock.  I think I was in shock for a good 6 months.  Then the realization that you will never see your child again, never see him smile, never hear his voice or laughter, never see him become an adult, not to mention all of the losses for him.  It's like losing a piece of yourself.  You don't get over it and move it.  You just learn to accept it and to live with it.
Click to expand...


 That has to be horrible and I'll put you in my Prayers.

  I lost my Father at 16 but no one should see their children die.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand that it is difficult to lose a pet, it is NOTHING like losing a human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll disagree....to an extent.
> If you're talking about a wife/husband or child absolutely.
> It's all about degrees of association. I cry like a baby when my Dogs die,yet I only get a little melancholy when relatives I rarely see die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I should have said your child.  The WORST thing that could ever happened to a person.  You are left a tortured soul forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant imagine the grief if the Wife were to Die......
> Yet I also Cant imagine the Grief my Wife would feel if I went first.
> It's a hard choice but I hope she dies first so she wont have to go through the loss,as weird as that sounds.
> Neither of us can imagine life without the other and we're only in our early fifties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't experienced that, but I have lost my child and my father and others and I don't think anything compares to the devastation of losing a child.  You go into shock.  I think I was in shock for a good 6 months.  Then the realization that you will never see your child again, never see him smile, never hear his voice or laughter, never see him become an adult, not to mention all of the losses for him.  It's like losing a piece of yourself.  You don't get over it and move it.  You just learn to accept it and to live with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has to be horrible and I'll put you in my Prayers.
> 
> I lost my Father at 16 but no one should see their children die.
Click to expand...


I'm not much of a religious person, but I appreciate that, so thanks.   

I'm sorry for you for losing your dad at 16.  That couldn't have been an easy thing to deal with either.  

Anyways, enough with the sad stories.  We are really derailing this thread now.  Kind of a knack I seem to have.   

Sorry, Dalia.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll disagree....to an extent.
> If you're talking about a wife/husband or child absolutely.
> It's all about degrees of association. I cry like a baby when my Dogs die,yet I only get a little melancholy when relatives I rarely see die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I should have said your child.  The WORST thing that could ever happened to a person.  You are left a tortured soul forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant imagine the grief if the Wife were to Die......
> Yet I also Cant imagine the Grief my Wife would feel if I went first.
> It's a hard choice but I hope she dies first so she wont have to go through the loss,as weird as that sounds.
> Neither of us can imagine life without the other and we're only in our early fifties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't experienced that, but I have lost my child and my father and others and I don't think anything compares to the devastation of losing a child.  You go into shock.  I think I was in shock for a good 6 months.  Then the realization that you will never see your child again, never see him smile, never hear his voice or laughter, never see him become an adult, not to mention all of the losses for him.  It's like losing a piece of yourself.  You don't get over it and move it.  You just learn to accept it and to live with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has to be horrible and I'll put you in my Prayers.
> 
> I lost my Father at 16 but no one should see their children die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not much of a religious person, but I appreciate that, so thanks.
> 
> I'm sorry for you for losing your dad at 16.  That couldn't have been an easy thing to deal with either.
> 
> Anyways, enough with the sad stories.  We are really derailing this thread now.  Kind of a knack I seem to have.
> 
> Sorry, Dalia.
Click to expand...


  Your right..
Sorry Dalia.


----------



## ricechickie

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand that it is difficult to lose a pet, it is NOTHING like losing a human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll disagree....to an extent.
> If you're talking about a wife/husband or child absolutely.
> It's all about degrees of association. I cry like a baby when my Dogs die,yet I only get a little melancholy when relatives I rarely see die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I should have said your child.  The WORST thing that could ever happened to a person.  You are left a tortured soul forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant imagine the grief if the Wife were to Die......
> Yet I also Cant imagine the Grief my Wife would feel if I went first.
> It's a hard choice but I hope she dies first so she wont have to go through the loss,as weird as that sounds.
> Neither of us can imagine life without the other and we're only in our early fifties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't experienced that, but I have lost my child and my father and others and I don't think anything compares to the devastation of losing a child.  You go into shock.  I think I was in shock for a good 6 months.  Then the realization that you will never see your child again, never see him smile, never hear his voice or laughter, never see him become an adult, not to mention all of the losses for him.  It's like losing a piece of yourself.  You don't get over it and move it.  You just learn to accept it and to live with it.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry for your loss. I can only imagine how difficult that would be.

At least with a spouse, it's expected, but you never believe that you'll outlive your child.


----------



## Dalia

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand that it is difficult to lose a pet, it is NOTHING like losing a human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll disagree....to an extent.
> If you're talking about a wife/husband or child absolutely.
> It's all about degrees of association. I cry like a baby when my Dogs die,yet I only get a little melancholy when relatives I rarely see die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I should have said your child.  The WORST thing that could ever happened to a person.  You are left a tortured soul forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant imagine the grief if the Wife were to Die......
> Yet I also Cant imagine the Grief my Wife would feel if I went first.
> It's a hard choice but I hope she dies first so she wont have to go through the loss,as weird as that sounds.
> Neither of us can imagine life without the other and we're only in our early fifties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't experienced that, but I have lost my child and my father and others and I don't think anything compares to the devastation of losing a child.  You go into shock.  I think I was in shock for a good 6 months.  Then the realization that you will never see your child again, never see him smile, never hear his voice or laughter, never see him become an adult, not to mention all of the losses for him.  It's like losing a piece of yourself.  You don't get over it and move it.  You just learn to accept it and to live with it.
Click to expand...

I am sincerely sorry for the loss of your child. It must be a horrible thing.
I lost my brother on Christmas day 2015 and then two months later I lost my brother inlaw and a close friend all in the space of a year.
What leaves a great void like for my pomponette I miss her all the time, but a child I think you have to have a strength to go on.
I give you a little comfort and hope in my words.


----------



## Dalia

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand that it is difficult to lose a pet, it is NOTHING like losing a human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll disagree....to an extent.
> If you're talking about a wife/husband or child absolutely.
> It's all about degrees of association. I cry like a baby when my Dogs die,yet I only get a little melancholy when relatives I rarely see die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I should have said your child.  The WORST thing that could ever happened to a person.  You are left a tortured soul forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant imagine the grief if the Wife were to Die......
> Yet I also Cant imagine the Grief my Wife would feel if I went first.
> It's a hard choice but I hope she dies first so she wont have to go through the loss,as weird as that sounds.
> Neither of us can imagine life without the other and we're only in our early fifties.
Click to expand...

It is very human and beautiful what you say, you love your wife to the end, I say this because most people I think are more afraid of the opposite, the fear of being alone.


----------



## Dalia

Bonjour, I heard a cat last night, I thought it was my pomponette but it was a big blue grey cat a charter. like this one.


 
It is strange it is this kind of cat that I wanted before my pomponette, he was beautiful in the night he looked at me and he left. I think he knows where my pomponette is, i got a feeling he's with her


----------



## Dalia

I come back to this thread that I created a long time ago already. my pomponette has never come back and I'm lost without her. I love her with all my heart and I can watch every night, shouted for her. she is not there anymore.
I say it: later when I'm going to die, I want her to come back to me, I'll wait for her on a bench up there. that's what I want more than anything.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dalia said:


> I come back to this thread that I created a long time ago already. my pomponette has never come back and I'm lost without her. I love her with all my heart and I can watch every night, shouted for her. she is not there anymore.
> I say it: later when I'm going to die, I want her to come back to me, I'll wait for her on a bench up there. that's what I want more than anything.View attachment 160255



  The worst part is not knowing what happened to her.
At least I have my dogs ashes on the mantle and have closure.
  But as I said before,there's a good chance someone picked her up and she's doing just fine.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Maybe it just wasn't meant to be with you and that cat.

I had this dog that I acquired that kept running away. Eventually one learns to just let it go.


----------



## Dalia

We are really close ,It's awful, I really Protective of my pomponette it was like my daughter outside it's cold, it's raining, she has nothing to eat, it's really a nightmare.but I have hope that a good person took care of my pomponette


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> We are really close ,It's awful, I really Protective of my pomponette it was like my daughter outside it's cold, it's raining, she has nothing to eat, it's really a nightmare.but I have hope that a good person took care of my pomponette


Still missing after all this time.

Most likely someone adopted the cat -- yes.


----------



## Marion Morrison

She probably is at one of your neighbor's. I'd check into that.

Unless they're jerkwads that shoot cats with bb guns n stuff.

That happened to one of my best ever cats.


----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are really close ,It's awful, I really Protective of my pomponette it was like my daughter outside it's cold, it's raining, she has nothing to eat, it's really a nightmare.but I have hope that a good person took care of my pomponette
> 
> 
> 
> Still missing after all this time.
> 
> Most likely someone adopted the cat -- yes.
Click to expand...

I hope so .


----------



## Dalia

Marion Morrison said:


> She probably is at one of your neighbor's. I'd check into that.
> 
> Unless they're jerkwads that shoot cats with bb guns n stuff.
> 
> That happened to one of my best ever cats.


The whole neighborhood is aware that my pomponette is gone. I hope nobody hurts her because if I come to know that someone hurt my cat this person can run but I will catch it.


----------



## depotoo

I know you miss her Dalia.  Just have faith she is ok.


----------



## MikeK

Dalia said:


> I come back to this thread that I created a long time ago already. my pomponette has never come back and I'm lost without her. I love her with all my heart and I can watch every night, shouted for her. she is not there anymore.
> I say it: later when I'm going to die, I want her to come back to me, I'll wait for her on a bench up there. that's what I want more than anything.


How long has it been since she left?

I'm asking because I once had a really nice male cat who went out one night and didn't come back for *four months!*  Apparently he was out there sowing some wild oats and came home when he wasn't feeling too good.  Unfortunately it turned out that he'd contracted FLV (Feline Leukemia Virus) and he became progressively more sick, and we had to euthanize him.  

I hope your cat has been innoculated against this common cat disease and that she comes home to you.


----------



## ChrisL

Dalia said:


> I come back to this thread that I created a long time ago already. my pomponette has never come back and I'm lost without her. I love her with all my heart and I can watch every night, shouted for her. she is not there anymore.
> I say it: later when I'm going to die, I want her to come back to me, I'll wait for her on a bench up there. that's what I want more than anything.View attachment 160255



Sorry Dalia.


----------



## Dalia

MikeK said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I come back to this thread that I created a long time ago already. my pomponette has never come back and I'm lost without her. I love her with all my heart and I can watch every night, shouted for her. she is not there anymore.
> I say it: later when I'm going to die, I want her to come back to me, I'll wait for her on a bench up there. that's what I want more than anything.
> 
> 
> 
> How long has it been since she left?
> 
> I'm asking because I once had a really nice male cat who went out one night and didn't come back for *four months!*  Apparently he was out there sowing some wild oats and came home when he wasn't feeling too good.  Unfortunately it turned out that he'd contracted FLV (Feline Leukemia Virus) and he became progressively more sick, and we had to euthanize him.
> 
> I hope your cat has been innoculated against this common cat disease and that she comes home to you.
Click to expand...

.

Thanks to you depotoo and Chris L.
MikeK, She left since the middle of May, no she did not because she had to stay at home, she ran away and she never came back


----------



## yiostheoy

My cat Snowball has 2 feral girlfriends.  They are twin calico's.

He mentioned this to me with much plaintive meowing recently.

They sometimes come to our patio at night and meow for him.

So today I went to the hardware store (Home Depot) and bought 2 large plastic bushel-sized storage baskets with lids.  Then I cut doors into them with my hacksaw.  Then I put thick soft folded blankets into each one and put on the lids, and set them both out on the patio for the girlie kitties.

Then I put out two small bowls of kibbles and a big glass bowl of water for them.

If they stop by again tonight they will probably move in.

Then my cat will be in playboy cat heaven !!!


----------



## yiostheoy

I have often wondered at the grief that awaits me if my cat is killed or dies.

I have decided from looking at other cat photos that the best thing is to get a new cat that looks like the old cat and name him/her the same name.

Then life goes on.

I have often philosophized if a cat is just a cat or if it is The Cat.

This must be the same way that God feels about each of us, since we are mortal and He/She/It is immortal.  Hence They outlive us just as we outlive our own cats.


----------



## MikeK

yiostheoy said:


> My cat Snowball has 2 feral girlfriends.  They are twin calico's.
> 
> He mentioned this to me with much plaintive meowing recently.
> 
> They sometimes come to our patio at night and meow for him.
> 
> So today I went to the hardware store (Home Depot) and bought 2 large plastic bushel-sized storage baskets with lids.  Then I cut doors into them with my hacksaw.  Then I put thick soft folded blankets into each one and put on the lids, and set them both out on the patio for the girlie kitties.
> 
> Then I put out two small bowls of kibbles and a big glass bowl of water for them.
> 
> If they stop by again tonight they will probably move in.
> 
> Then my cat will be in playboy cat heaven !!!


Those are some of life's warmer moments.


----------



## MikeK

yiostheoy said:


> I have often wondered at the grief that awaits me if my cat is killed or dies.
> 
> I have decided from looking at other cat photos that the best thing is to get a new cat that looks like the old cat and name him/her the same name.
> 
> Then life goes on.
> 
> I have often philosophized if a cat is just a cat or of it is The Cat.
> 
> This must be the same way that God feels about each of us, since we are mortal and He/She/It is immortal.  Hence They outlive us just as we outlive our own cats.


What you're describing is love -- for a cat, a dog, or another human being.  They always will seem to be irreplaceable.


----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> My cat Snowball has 2 feral girlfriends.  They are twin calico's.
> 
> He mentioned this to me with much plaintive meowing recently.
> 
> They sometimes come to our patio at night and meow for him.
> 
> So today I went to the hardware store (Home Depot) and bought 2 large plastic bushel-sized storage baskets with lids.  Then I cut doors into them with my hacksaw.  Then I put thick soft folded blankets into each one and put on the lids, and set them both out on the patio for the girlie kitties.
> 
> Then I put out two small bowls of kibbles and a big glass bowl of water for them.
> 
> If they stop by again tonight they will probably move in.
> 
> Then my cat will be in playboy cat heaven !!!


Your cat would surely have been in love with my pomponette, she is beautiful.



 
I wish to find her in paradise


----------



## froggy

Elle était une Dalia de chat et a volé la Coop


----------



## froggy

Dalia said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cat Snowball has 2 feral girlfriends.  They are twin calico's.
> 
> He mentioned this to me with much plaintive meowing recently.
> 
> They sometimes come to our patio at night and meow for him.
> 
> So today I went to the hardware store (Home Depot) and bought 2 large plastic bushel-sized storage baskets with lids.  Then I cut doors into them with my hacksaw.  Then I put thick soft folded blankets into each one and put on the lids, and set them both out on the patio for the girlie kitties.
> 
> Then I put out two small bowls of kibbles and a big glass bowl of water for them.
> 
> If they stop by again tonight they will probably move in.
> 
> Then my cat will be in playboy cat heaven !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat would surely have been in love with my pomponette, she is beautiful.
> View attachment 160396
> I wish to find her in paradise
Click to expand...

She's so beautiful.


----------



## Dalia

froggy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cat Snowball has 2 feral girlfriends.  They are twin calico's.
> 
> He mentioned this to me with much plaintive meowing recently.
> 
> They sometimes come to our patio at night and meow for him.
> 
> So today I went to the hardware store (Home Depot) and bought 2 large plastic bushel-sized storage baskets with lids.  Then I cut doors into them with my hacksaw.  Then I put thick soft folded blankets into each one and put on the lids, and set them both out on the patio for the girlie kitties.
> 
> Then I put out two small bowls of kibbles and a big glass bowl of water for them.
> 
> If they stop by again tonight they will probably move in.
> 
> Then my cat will be in playboy cat heaven !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat would surely have been in love with my pomponette, she is beautiful.
> View attachment 160396
> I wish to find her in paradise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's so beautiful.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much


----------

